# Poor Responder....part 25



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home & happy new year ladies 

Here's hoping that 2008 brings all our dreams 

Love, luck and sticky vibes   

Natasha xx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Me


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello!

Nearly copped out again tonight  but I think I've identified the problem - think I'm a bit anaemic. Got myself iron tabs today though, so I should be back to full strength soon.

Wow - great news that you've made a decision to adopt Linz! It makes such a difference just making a decision.

Laura - tisk! Fancy not working!  I'm shocked. Maybe that's why my boss doesn't want me working from home? 

Terry - Nicks was on the DHEA when she unexpectedly fell pg while downregging. So yeah, it won't hurt.

Merse - enjoy your night out!

Inc - these fert doctors so often have huge egos - it's a shame they let that get in the way of doing the best by their patients.

Emma - yay! Great that you're starting! This is the one, chickie, I can just FEEL it in my bones.

Sarah - feeling positive? When's your next scan?

Beach - know what you mean about being kacked after work. It's nothing but torture is what it is. Though I've finally been allowed t move desk and it's BLISS - I'm sitting between two women and - believe it or not - we ALL fancy Gordon Brown! We're bound to get on. Being without the vibration from my old desk and all the random noises that drive me batty is already having the desired effect...

Rooz - are you ok?

Nicks - how's the colon?

Everyone else - hello!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Hello again everyone, 

Got back from holiday in AbuDhabi (nr Dubai) and it was good to get some sunshine - especially after all the lows of ending last month with a BFN and few eggs! Have come back with renewed determination! 
Back at work and with a class full of five year olds, have no time to feel depressed!
I can't believe how many pages have been posted since about a week ago! I have been skim reading to keep up to date! although it means new years resolution of doing exercise every night has gone out of the window, as I am now sat in front of the PC, feeling very unhealthy 
Been swatting up on all sorts of things in prep for my follow up consultation, next week and we are swaying on the verge of changing clinics- but then you read a positive report, only to be backed up by a serious negative one and you get put off! Very nearly booked an appointment with the Jinemed London thing in Jan. Don't know whether to or not!! Argghhhhh


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

evening!

Mirra - so glad you are back... missed you!  I prob did as much today as a normal day at work but as no travelling or interuptions managed to do some surfing and personal errands!  

Buggie - Welcome back, glad you had some sunshine and feeling refreshed.  Consult is only £50, always good to hear another opinion.

Floozi -  you and the kids ok?  Just to update you lady on other thread who's bub was only 2lb 7 is doing fab, no major probs!  

Nicks - Hows you and all your free ointments??

I'm looking at a career move... thinking of a nutricianlist (?) its 4 years distance learning and costs 15K over the 4 years.  Hmmm bit too much to take on.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hello x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Grrr - I give up. My lovely new laptop looked so promising but I'm having the same wireless problems.

Does anyone know what might make this happen? My network signal strength is at 100%, yet, I'll get on the net briefly then the internet connection goes down and I can't get it back. It's not the laptop, as I had the same problem with the last one and it worked fine in Turkey, so it must be the desktop PC's settings...

Anyone set up a wireless connection easily?

Laura - I calculate I would have a whole month extra per year if I worked at home, based on an hour's travelling and an hour's lunch break each day. Why is my boss so against it? Apart from being a giant control freak?

Buggie - go see the Jinemed team. They are lovely.

Beache - how are you feeling? I'm having to sit upright to use the desktop and it's nearly killing me! 

Anyone watching the chicken thing? Axminster's near me!!! I buy a lot less chicken now as I can't afford much free range. But I won't buy battery chucks, poor things.

xxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- I'm not too good, got really bad AF pains and just had sometablets


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Beach...- me too..... ....Af pains and a reminder that I need to have this surgery done.....xxxxx
How are you today then?

Mir - I have the same problem with my wireless connection I think.... 

Laura - Hows you chicken...yes I do work with my gynae cons but its not awkward...i usually look after his patients in theatre and in the recovery unit...we see each other nearly every day...but we are really professional and dont really talk about things unless its a clinic appointment with him...the girls laugh because I cant call him by his first name and the other cons I do...it just woundnt be right...do you know what I mean....! ...He is a good surgeon too as seen him in action..... ....so I know he will do all he can....Listen...Jinemed it is ok.....we are booked beginning of April fingers crossed ok...so see you there pal....xxxxx

Merse - my friend hope you are drunk and singing somewhere oops forgot your driving....have a wee one when you get back then?...not long till you will be cooking with gas either is it?

Ems - WONDERFUL......my water has something in it too...........eeeeeewwwwww.....no seriously I really hope this is the one.... 

Nickster and Roozie - Hope you are both well.....xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Swinny - Hows the jabs coming on honey..... ....dont forget yr milk and those nuts..... ........BRAZIL ones...honestly you girls ....!.... 

Steph -  

Sonia -  

Buggie - Welcome....  

Inc -   Im still annoyed for you.... ...someone has got to be held responsible honey...Its too much heartache and stress....honestly these people.... 

Hello to everyone else Ive forgotten.....you know what Im like...will get to remembering you soon...xxxxx

By the way Ive been taking DHEA since beginning of November..although have sprouted facial here...green spots and have a really deep voice now and look like Gordon Brown..... .... 

no seriously....50mg no side effects upping it to 75mg this month...but it has given me a 33 day cycle..instead of 28....when I was younger my cycle was 31 days....so maybe reverted back to that dont know....?

Love and luck my ff....one day at a time...xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Gab- missed you    I'm feeling sorry for myself as usual when AF comes along...always hope that it might just be the one time that a miracle occurs especially since this month I'd got to 31 days!!!


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Beach - my friend..... ....keep taking the DHEA...it worked for Nics didnt it?...when is yr hols then?


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Im absolutely devastated just read about my friend on the second IF thread...life is so not fair and why does all the horrible things happen to the really nice people.....


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Going to go beddybyes honey...hope you are feeling better soon.....long day AGAIN tomorrow..so guess who will be having a wee cheeky Asti tomorrow night..as not working Friday...take care xxxxx nite..xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

THinking of AMsterdam for my birthday in Jan then Egypt on the 28th February  

Gab-what's happened?  x


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Suszy....had her scan today...no hb seen...its really awful... ....


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

It;s awful isn't it, I was on the thread with her and Ang last year when we cycled together, can't imagine how she'll be right now x 

Night Gabs x x


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

There are just no words you can say to express what you would like to say does that make sense...I just really feel for her....tell you what I wont deny him...(I did that already before so wont do it again...) but I do ask the big man upstairs what his plan is sometimes...I was looking after this girl today...who was about 30...and decided to give up smoking after having four kids....FOUR kids...I bet you..they all have asthma.....what is going on?


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Nite Beach...will say my prayers..like I do....take extra special care....xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Beach - Amsterdam!     I've been, I have some stories to tell of amsterdam!  Sorry you did not get a BFP, I moan you know about the no tubes... but maybe its a blessing I only have to go through that grief during IVF, not every month.  Keep with the DHEA, I'm thinking thats the stuff to be taking.

Mirra- Working from home is fab.  Got stuff done and don't feel exhausted, we have mobiles we can take home too so can make work calls, there really is no reason for me to go to the office.  I can pick up mt emails from home.  Can only do it once a month which is a shame but love it when I can.  My laptop is wireless, the main compin the house if wireless and I just bought a card to stick in side of comp and it worked, sorry thats not much help.

XX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Gab-  thats awful.    Must be awful, I remember having my scan when i had ectopic and they couldn't see anything, was heartbreaking.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- I can just imagine your stories


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Beach - Are you going for the scenery?!  It is a lovely city.  I went to Van Gogh and Anne Franks house... both stories I'm embarrased about!    Those were the days!  Ah my youth.. a distant memory!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Bah - can't believe you have no technical tips for me! I'll have to get a portable nerd round - I didn't mind so much with my pathetic old laptop, but with my spiffy new one it's just a waste.

More expense!

Sorry to hear about your friend Gab.  

Beach - we had a lovely time in Hamster jam for Pete's 40th. The drug dealers on street corners started to get on my nerves after a bit though...

Right - must go to bed or I'll be even deader tomorrow. Have to make a luscious lemon cake tomorrow night too - I won't have an ounce of energy left. Hope the iron tabs kick in soon!

Night all

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Yes just going for a quick visit...Alex is now not too sure as he thinks it might be too cold/wet in Jan x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Night Mir- I;m coming for lemon cake, can I order one for my burpday x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

lemon drizzle cake .... my favourite!

Beach I went for my birthday once which is Nov and it was bloody freezing!!  I love the cold, bobble hats and scarves will be needed. Nice though.  If you fancy something romantic though maybe florence?  My fav city I think.  Very sexy place.  I went last feb and the weather was actually quite nice.  jeans and tee-shirts.


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Evening girls!
Just a quick check in. Hope everyone is OK. Off to bed now. Chat tomorrow.

Nikcs


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra - do you not have a free line you can call with your wireless modem provider?  If its a belkin one I have the number they very helpful.  I had something to tell you and its gone right out ofmy head.  hate it when that happens.


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Read that about suszy, too Gabs.  Devastating...yes... Thx for your kind words.  

Upwards and onwards....  There must be sth better for us in the future....


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra -  tim said it took him ages... he said you have to set you IP address to the thingamejig internet server provider... er... thats all he said... probably not that helpful a!  useless!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Nicks- hiya hon

Mirra - was going to say I watched the first of the chicken programmes but I cried at the chick getting killed and turned it over.  I think all meat eaters should be made to watch it.  Tim always says he only eats free range which is true at home, but when you eat out you just don't know what you are getting.  Think it should be outlawed!  thats what i was gonna say!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi girls I'm home!! Had a good eve and good food an one small glass of wine!
Gabs really sorry about your friend, I know exactly how that feels. How far gone was she?
Beach hope AF isn't too bad 
Mir am totally crap with computers!! 
Laura a career change sounds great!
Hi Niks and everyone else 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Right you all must have buggered off to bed!! Catch up tom! 
XXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all,

just a quickie as am off to bed in a mo - early for me as I am a night owl - which explains the 3.30am post last night! Wish I had been clubbing though! 

Laura - my appointment is 4.30pm - is yours 3.30pm? I will keep an eye out for you - I think I remember you saying you have red hair? I'm quite tall/blonde and will be with my DH, who walks with a white blind roller-cane - so we'll be easy to spot! Also - just wondered if you received my friend request on ********?

Huge  to Inc, plus lots of luck for FET to Emma,

love to everybody else 

Steph xxx


----------



## Terry (Feb 24, 2005)

hI All

First, MIRANDA...it sounds like it's your modem. Unplug it from the wall and turn on again. This solves the problem for me quite often. And/or press its reset button. This is the modem that plugs into the wall, not the card you slip into your computer.

OK, ladies, had my EC today. As you know, I had ONE follie. But at least it produced ONE [good, mature, I found out later today] egg. Keeping fingers crossed that it fertilises overnight! If so, ET Friday!

Anyhow, I'm remaining sanguine about the whole thing. Planning to start a short protocol in 3 weeks if this one doesn't work. Never done one. Any info, links on them would be much appreciated.

The one thing that gives me hope is that our daughter was conceived using the one and only egg we got out of our 3rd cycle. Although this cycle has been worse than the previous ones, at this point we are exactly where we were last cycle when we got lucky, ie we have one good egg.

So I'm hoping but without putting all my eggs in one basket (no pun intended!)

Sorry not to do more personals...I'm zonked from the sedation...


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Morning all
Terry great news on your egg quality got everything crossed for you   
Off to work for me but finish at half two yippee!!
Hope everyone has a good day xxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

Terry - Good news on the good quality egg - I have everything crossed that it fertilises   

Had another blood test today which showed that my LH has dropped so looks like ET will be Sunday now.  Start the evil botty bullets tomorrow night and have a scan to check lining on Sat.  Can't believe it's all starting to happen.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Terry- got everything crossed for fertilisation x   x   x  

Emma- not long now..how are you feeling? x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Emma great news!!!   
Morning Beach.
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning Merse- are you working today?


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

Beach - I'm OK, just dreading the whole comedown when/if it doesn't work.  On one hand I'm trying to be really blase about the whole thing and on the other, I'm dreading that sh*t feeling you have for weeks when it fails.  Oh well, I s'pose it'll all be worth it in the end, hopefully.

Hi Merse


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Emma- it will work    once you've had the FET make sure you take things really easy and chill and do as little as possible x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Emma - so close! It'll work this time, it really will.  

Terry - do you mean my router? Because I can get the net fine on the main computer, so it's not my modem I think? Ach- what do I know?
Aha! NOW I remember - ta! I pressed the reset button before and it worked. I'll give that a bash tonight.
The best of luck with that good-looking egg! Crossing everything for normal fertilisation.

Laura - Tim set yours up manually then? Assigning IP addresses and all sorts?

I'm so jealous that two of you will meet! Maybe I should book a scan while they're here!

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- hello, sorry can't help with your technical problems.  Are you ok?  Good news about work move for you, are you happier?


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Terry - fingers crossed for you...    

Emma  - it's all happening now.... As Mir says you got to be positive whilst you are in the middle of things and hope for the best....

Mir - am useless when it comes to techie stuff....

Merse - great you had a good time!  Upward and onward girl!   

Linz - hope you are well and won't desert us altogether.

Beach - what are you cooking today?  Anything nice?  

Gab - the countdown, eh?  

I started bleeding this morning, which probably means that my cyst/old follicle has burst, so this is not a period again?  
Whatever will happen with my cycle now?  This is the first time that the cyst has burst.  I had to have tablets to get rid of it previously.  Don't know whether I should tell the clinic about this tomorrow ...?

What do you think?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Inc    sorry can't give you any advice on the burst cyst  

Not cooking tonight as going to one of my friends with a couple of other friends so having a day at home tidying round and still undressed!


----------



## cath J. (Nov 1, 2007)

Terry - great news re the egg, please God that it has fertilised. My poor friend is in the same boat with only one follicle showing on the scans, they are suggesting IUI to her. I forwarded your original post to her to give her hope, seeing as though 1 egg worked the third time for you. Hope you've recovered from the sedation ok.  
LauraB  - I am always hoping that I might conceive naturally before tx (probably unrealistic) Next one will start mid Feb. My next Af is due next week and then I will have another natural cycle before tx. I took my first DHEA tablet this morning - don't really know what's best. I worry that I won't benefit from it fully for next tx if I don't start taking now and that breaking for 2 weeks will defeat the object. I also couldn't contemplate NOT trying to get pregnant whilst taking it. My sister had completely unexplained infertility - she had 5 goes at IVF and responded well each time on only 150 units. Always got 2 embryos, but never a BFP. She is great to talk to because she really does understand, but also her negative experience makes me assume failure for me sometimes, so not so good. She is really happy though with her 2 little girls and her and her husband wouldn't even want their own children now because they wouldn't want to upset the balance. I have another sister who has 4 children and only has to look at her husband and gets pregnant!!!

Love
C
X


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Cath- will be cycling around March./April?


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Afternoon girls! 
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi all!
Cath - I'm sure you will do fine on the DHEA. As LB said it seems pretty safe and its a naturally occurring substance. If you have tubes you still have a natural chance.   I'm sure it gave me one egg that was just a bit better than any of the others.
Beach - enjoy dining out!  
Ems - good luck hun.  
Inc - wierd that bleeding? If it is the cyst then better off without it. Hope you are OK hun  
Mirra - no idea with internet. DH has IT degree but his Dad is much better - I call him techno Dad (soon to be techno Grandad!   ) Hope bump OK.  
Gabs - sorry about your friend. So hard when you are just getting used to it. My IUI friend had bad news today as well   missed M/C 
LB - yeah put me off battery chickens too. At least with cows and sheep they roam around the country. 
Not long til your appt and you get to meet our Steph! Now I have a picture of you too Steph in my head! Know what Mirra looks like, Rooz is petite (normally!), LB red haired Essex girl, Gab - short bob?  not sure about anyone else   Just for the record I'm 5'4 55kg (normally!) with short brown bob and swollen tummy. 
Beach - Hyacinth Bucket!
Merse - afternoon, what do you look like?? ems?? Inc??
terry - hope good news on that egg  
Sonia - hi! 
Might text Roozer in a min as she's been a bit quiet - hope all OK  
I was trying to convince my mate at work that not that many people knew I was pregnant then it was announced about my matty leave at our meeting! Friend looked at me and said - 'they know now!' 
Chat later 
Nicks


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Nicks I'm 5'3, blonde and now a size 12!!!!!!!!!  
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cath J. (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks Nicki - I think it was you who recommended it to me back in October, then I bought it and chickened out of using it. Have started it today so whilst I won't have had 4 month's worth by the time I start my next tx I will have had about 7 weeks. I have read a lot of stuff about it and it does make sense. Who knows it may give me a natural BFP like you?? 
Beach - I am meeting my new clinic on 8th Feb and they said I can start tx on my next cycle after that which should be a week or so later. If we all agree on SP then it won't be until the one after because they want to do an antral follie scan on day 5 of my cycle before prescribing drugs etc, in which case it would be more like March. Cycle buddies??

Love
C
X


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

Nicks - I'm 5'6", faux dirty blonde bob, a size 12 and a swollen tummy due to too much choc!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Cath- I'm probably starting mine in April as we're away first week in March then both my colleagues are off for Easter holidays so wouldn't be able to take time off at work.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

OK I'm a fake blonde too!!! Am naturally very light brown!  
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm mousy brown x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Where you off to tonight then Beach? I've only got aerobics tonight then got the house to myself DH going go carting!! Its lovely to have the house to yourself sometimes!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

One of my friends partners is away so I suggested we come up to hers, my other friend would have to bring her two year old out in the cold so we're off to hers instead now for a pizza and catch up.  I've had the house to self all day and have done all my jobs this morning and had a nap this afternoon, really got have stayed asleep as feel tired but made myself get up.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Sounds like a nice eve! Prob good you got up otherwise you won't sleep tonight!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girls,

Well on day 5 of stimms today and everything seems fine. Had some twinges a few days ago but not feeling anything now, don’t know whether that’s good or bad, but I am trying not to worry about things. Got a scan on Saturday, so at least then I’ll know more about what’s happening. Sorry not been on each day but my PC keeps crashing and DH has been trying to sort it. Bl**dy typical when I need the PC most, its having a tantrum!!

Em – Good luck for Sunday. I am thinking about you    

Sonia –  

Laura- Cat vibrator!!! That made me chuckle. So its all systems go for the Jim=nemed then. Good for you. Must be something in the air aswell, I am considering a career change. Once all of this is done and dusted I am going to look into going back to do Teacher Training. I am fed up with Pensions.

Cath – I have been on DHEA since June of last year and I haven’t had any side effects with it. I am hoping that it will make the difference with this cycle. Only time will tell though.

Linz – Don’t go forever, pop back and see us. Good luck with the adoption and let us know how you get on xxx

Mirra – Been trying to stay focused an positive. I have taken 2 days annual leave so that I can just slob about and watch mushy films so that I’m not stressing at work (got loads of hols to take before April so I thought I might aswell). Just been for Acupuncture so I am nice and chilled. Having little wobbles but I’m ok. I have my scan at 10.15 on Saturday so not long to go. How are you feeling? Everything going well??

Beach – Hope your bl**dy AF pains have subsided. F its not bad enough that it has to arrive each month, it comes with a vengeance. Keep picturing Amsterdam & Egypt xx

Gabs – Been having loads of nuts   hee hee hee!! Mastered the art of mixing now, so its not too bad. Can’t wait for Saturday to see what’s happening. If I get past this stage I’ll be ecstatic. That’s awful news about your friend, The young girl that I work with went for her 12 week scan just before Christmas and there was no heartbeat and they said that the baby had died at about 7 weeks. Its so bl**dy devastating isn’t it. 

Terry- As you said it only takes one lovely Embie, so I have got everything crossed for you honey   

Nicks – That’s so exciting to think that you’ll actually be going on mat leave soon. I know it sounds daft, but I work right next to our HR team at BUPA and all day long I hear the girls taking calls about when people will be starting their mat leave. I am dying for the day when I can arrange my mat leave with them. Soooooo excited for you.

Rooz – Hope you’re ok sweetie   

Merse   Well done on the only gaining 1.5lbs over Christmas , that’s fab.  Have been cutting down since last week, but I am craving choccy now. Keep up the good work slim jim xx

Well I am going downstairs now to eat another half ton of pineapple. Laters girlies xxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Now I know what Merse and Ems look like! (and Beach even though you didn't give much away!) 
Cath - we've spoken on another thread yes I do seem to remember! Brain like a sieve!  
Swin hun - not long til Sat. Keep positive!  
Oh Linz I forgot you hun. Well done on making such a huge decision. Just that in itself must feel a bit of a relief. You will be parents soon!   (well I know there is red tape but you will get there!) Keep us updated  
Not heard from Roozer - anyone else?
Beach - i could murder a pizza. we are having turkey risotto tonight!!  
Love ya peeps
NW


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Nicks-I'll send you a photo


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

brown bob, 5ft 3, size 12 sadly ... I would say Nick for smb pregnant you are really skinny...  
You must have been in really good shape before getting preggers...


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Well have taken the plunge and sort of booked up an appointment at the Jinemed thing in Jan- I filled in the form and pressed submit - so hopefully it is winging it's way to the right place!  
Thanks Laura B and Mirranda - i just needed some common sense support and a 2nd opinion at the very least is very useful!!!
Can someone briefly outline all the extra things that you should be taking- I'm on nothing and have read lots about DHEA...  and nuts and pineapples?  What is the done thing?!!! Sorry to be so behind on all this!!!
Mirra- DH is good with wireless stuff - but is in Dublin at the mo - I can ask when he gets back later 2nite!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Buggie- I took the pineapple juice and nuts during the 2ww for their selenium content.


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Congratulations Terry, I hope you get great news tomorrow.  You only need one.

I got my FSH result today, it was 12... I had it tested on Monday, last November it was 10 and it was 7 in 2006.  It's not looking good is it?

Has anyone got a BFP from a FSH of 12.

Please say yes someone....


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Evening Ladies....just wanted to say you are the best...be back on later for a chat.... ....


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Jackeen - only ever had mine done 3 times and my highest was 15 so don't read too much into it - it fluctuates!   There are still lots of BFP's with it that high. YOu should put some info in your signature hun cos I can't remember your history!  
Gabs - love you too hun!   
xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi all
went to aerobics and it wasn't on!!!  How annoying was that!!!!!
Anyway I have emailed Peter the embryologist that used to work on here (he works on a Canadian site now) and explained my situation and he thinks my clinic have been over pessimistic and I should get a second opinion that may give me a fresh approach!!! What do you think of that??
XXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

hi all,

will apologise now for complete lack of proper personals...typing v slowly with left hand as try to get comfortable lying on my side - failing miserably so far. Babies seem to have shifted and in sh*t load of discomfort now, wondering how much longer i can hol on to be honest. Chuffed & relieved got to 30 wks but would actually like to be in hosp. now i think as immobility and pain making it hard to manage at home. Never happy! Cons. saw us 2 day's ago tho' & happy we're doing ok, so wants to let things carry on for now..  who knows, mighht still be going at 34 wks...now that'd be ironic.

nw - thanks 4 the text, sorry hadn't been on line before now, just all getting so awkward.

inc - so sorry it hasn't worked out. Hope u get some answers from Geeta.  

Swinny- will think of u on Sat. 

Em - good luck too hun '.   

Linz - tough decision but i'm sure a briliant one.

will try to post more when i can with 2 hands!

Love 2 rest of PR gang. 

rxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Rooz - glad OK!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Rooz sorry your in so much discomfort but glad you've checked in 
xxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Rooz - good on you that you are ok despite immobility ..... Well-done for reaching the 30 wk mark.


----------



## Terry (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi All --- Tiring day with my little one.  Gust of wind pushed pram down three steps and over with little one in it (bit her tongue and blood ensued --- thankfully no concussion) then at Starbucks she reached over and pulled my latte and the whole thing (hadn't had any) on her lap.  Stripped clothes off and put her under their industrial tap to put cold water on her scalded skin.  Well, turns out she wasn't burnt because it was a latte and she had thick trousers on, but I wasn't sure then. so a **** day in the maternal negligence department!

The good news is our one egg from our one follicle FERTILISED!!!!  Yippeee! I'm hoping it doubles as it should overnight so we can have an ET tomorrow!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Evening chicks,

wow lots of chatting I will do my best!

Terry -    Hoping the little fella is a good one.

Rooz - Glad you and babes are ok, even if you are discomfort.  Hang on in there.  Not long to go now.  

Cath - As I said another lady took Dhea until test day and has a fab little man now so sure it will be fine... go on do it!!   

Merse - YES!  You should have a second opinion... come to turkey with us... maybe we'll get a disount!  Why not have consult end of jan?  We could all meet up for cocktails after!  

Nicks - So its official!  Your 'out' now... surely people must have noticed by now?  

Mirra - Yes Tim set it all up with the help of the people on the phone!  Hope comp sorted out soon.

Jackleen - Ronnie on Barts thread had FSH of 12 and has a little man and another mate has just had twins with a fsh of 12!  Don't panic!

Steph - Sorry I have seen your request but my laptop has virus and so have to log onto another comp before I can accept you.. silly won't let me do certian things!  Will try to get on at work tom. Yes I'm just before you at 3.30pm.. are the consults an hour?

Buggie - Well done on the consult.  I think red wine is good for the lining!  

Sarah   - Wooo Hoooo!  Your cycling, so hope you get good news sat.. do you have my moby.. I'll pm you so you can keep us updated even without the comp.   

Inc - Have you called Geeta?  I really have no idea my love I thik you need to talk to someone, find out whats happening. 

No gossip from me, busy day didn't get home til late just had glass of vino in the bath... yes I've fallen off the wagon.


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Merse - defo get a 2nd opinion....

Laura - I am not bleeding, bleeding, but there is some activity, so I presume it's the cyst thing...

Will see what Geeta says tomorrow.  Wanted to do my smear thing tomorrow too, but I guess that is out of the question now.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Back from girly night x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

You have a nice time beach?

Inc - good luck tom.  

Terry - Hope you have a top embie in the morning.  

Steph - We are friends!  

Night my loves, early start tom and out after work with mates so may not get on til late.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- you deserter   x x


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Thx girls...  Keep fingers crossed for me... Have a feeling that she will try to get rid of me tomorrow or recommend a natural ivf which I don't want and she knows it.  She has also told me that this was to be my last stimmed cycle.  

It would be a good defensive strategy from their point of view, wouldn't it?


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

Inc - Good luck for FU  

Merse - I would defo get a second opinion.  Infact, if it was me, I would probably try another cycle at another clinic just to make sure.  What about the Lister?  They treat ladies with high FSH.

Rooz - Glad you're ok, albeit very uncomfortable  

Terry - Fab news on the embie   for today  

Laura - Don't blame you for falling off the wagon, it's so hard depriving yourself of lifes small pleasures.  I attacked the choc with a vengeance last night...felt quite sick.

Swinny - Sounds like it's all going well.  Good luck for Sat    I hope there are lots of juicy follies there.

Nicks - if you registered with ********, you'd know what we all looked like  

Hi to Beach, Mira, Linz, Steph, etc
XX


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

*Terry* -   Congratulations   on your egg - really hope it divides beautifully for tomorrow - good luck for ET    glad your little girl is OK 

*Laura *- thanks for the add on ********, I have sent you a couple of presents  I think the appointments are for half an hour with the doctor, Paul and I always give ourselves loads of time when going on the tube so that Paul can go nice and slowly - we will probably get there nice and early - hope to see you 

*Inc *- good luck for follow-up, I really hope they give you some answers and that you can find a way forward   

*Roozie -* hope they shift again so that you are more comfortable - must be getting so squashed in there! You are doing brilliantly - good luck   

 to everyone else 

Steph xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Inc- good luck for your follow up x  x


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Brown bob, 5ft 6 and wavering between size 12 and 14 after the Christmas binge….not good. Will be needing to address that ASAP!!

Inc – Good luck with your follow up today. Take no bl**dy prisoners xx

Buggie – Can’t say for definite that any of this helps but on Laura B’s recommendation I bought Zita West’s Guide to fertility and there’s a lot of information in there about women with raised hormone levels and as my FSH has ranged from at best 6 and at worst 13.8, I started to take the supplements recommended for hormone regulation and so before I started this tx I was taking the following:-
Agnus Castus
1000mg of Fish Oil
Selenium
Vit C & Zinc 1000mg
DHEA 50mg (you can purchase this from a site called Biovea)
Wheatgrass
Q10

Having now started the tx I am just taking:-
Selenium
Vit C & Zinc 1000mg
Wheatgrass
Q10

The Brazil nuts is to help with egg quality whilst I am cycling and the Pineapple thing is to increase Selenium and also hopefully to make my Uterus lining Sticky.

Mirra & Nicks are the experts with supplements. 

Good for you with booking an appointment for The January Jinemed meeting.

Jack – My FSH has been up and down, it was 13.8 in October and then it came back down to 10.9 in December, so I think a lot of it is down to stress. My clinic haven’t even tested my FSH in January before setting me off on this cycle, so don’t worry too much. Some clinics put more emphasis on FSH than others. Are you being trearted on the NHS? When I had treatment on the NHS, they had me jumping through all kinds of hoops to start treatment, FSH of less than 10. E2 of less than 200, got to have at least 6 follies on baseline scan……It was horrendous, that in itself caused me a whole load more stress which I am sure contributed to my raised FSH. I embarked upon a course of Acupuncture and started taking supplements, which I think has definitely helped me.

Merse – I definitely think you need a second opinion. What harm can it do?? Xx

Roozie – Well done on getting to 30 weeks. You have done amazingly well. It must be horrendous trying to get comfy. Not long now though. 

Terry – That’s fabulous news. Good luck with ET today. Glad your little angel was ok  xx

Laura – I will check my PM’s and put your moby into my phone. I am feeling very jittery today. Trying to stay calm, but with our legacy of Ectopic’s and my last 2 tx’s cancelled, I am struggling. Keep calm, keep calm, keep calm!!!!! Having a pyjama day today until 4 this afternoon when I am going for Acupuncture again, can’t hurt can it!! Going to do my self hypnosis CD later too so that I am fully chilled out. 

Beach – How was girly night? What you having for tea, tantalise me!!

Em – Thanks honey, only today to get through until I know what’s happening xx

Gabs – Love you too xxx

Hello to Steph, Mirra, Nicks and anyone that I may have missed, head’s full of cuckoos at the moment so I will have missed somebody xx

Bye for now girls
Love Sarah xxxx


----------



## cath J. (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi Girls

Thanks for all your encouragement re the DHEA, I'm on day 2 of taking it, I thought what the hell - bite the bullet! 
Swinny - good luck with the rest of stimming, have you had a scan yet?
Terry - poor you yesterday, what more could happen?! At least your egg fertilised though - HOORAY!!! Fingers crossed that it has done even better for you by today.

Hello to everyone else

Love

C
Xxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Swinny - good luck with stimms...  How was your antral count?  Sounds you are getting less hassle now with your clinic which is good...

Terry - fingers crossed for your embie...

Steph. - good luck with dhea...

Laura - hope you are ok.

Mira -and Nick  we need to see your bumps for inspiration  

Am nervous today ...Hope Geeta doesn't make this difficult.  Smb sent me a message to say that they are not licensed by hfea. It is the lfc that is licensed where they do egg collection/transfer so the girl told me they can get away with cock ups.... 

She may just say to me that I can't have more treatment and I don't want to do natural ivf as i think it's the same as iui really...No bloody chance to stay preggers ...Nobody has from what I read...  I also received messages from a few people that they had cysts aspirated before proceeding....Nobody seems to have been allowed to cycle with the follie from a previous cycle....Bugger... Why me?


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Well where do I start......

Inc - Good luck today..try not to let Geeta fob you off,...they will have a complaints procedure we have just received an acknowledgement for us at our last clinic and also saying that we will get an apology if it warrents it....WHAT we have already had an apology and Im sorry its not enough. We cant let the bu**ers here take our money and just fob us off....Also are you under a good gynae cons that you could maybe go (in the NHS) I mean..just to make sure everything is allright...maybe an outpatient appointment at a different clinic might reassure you about the cyst etc....not sure what else to suggest....xxxxxxxxxxxxx  

Linz - It has taken a lot of resolution for you to come to your decision. I really wish you and dh the very best for the future..take extra special care...xxxx

Beach - where are you at?......

Laura - Hope you are ok honey....yeah Jinemed Easter here we come...going to pop into our local family planning to get the OCP for March so that I will be ready for April...my hols is booked from 3rd April...so might need two packets to play with to try and get as near to that date as possible....Im really hoping you get a lot of answers answered....  for your coming appointment...xxxx

Nics - Day off ....Phew....people cancelling due to being unfit for surgey...but the lists still look TOO full....hows you honey and our little princess....take care...xxx 

Mir - Whats happening dudette,not heard from you for a wee while...and no scrabs...hope all is well.. 

Ems - Wow Im really excited honey.... ....Jan and having treatment already...really hope this is the one sweetie....  xxxx

Merse -  ....you know it makes sense...Im not trying to convince you but Jinemed are aware that I have severe endo and about my coming up...they also have said there is no need to do any immune testing before we go...so maybe that says something....come and join up party on PR style....on a serious note..youve got to do what is best for you sweetheart.....see what you and dh think....... 

Swinny - oooohhhh nearly there...... ...good luck for saturday chicken....lets hope those wee eggies and follies are making themselves comfortable in there........    

Terry - Hello,...Glad yr wee lassie is fine...it brings back memories..... ..... Wonderful News lets hope yr wee embie...is getting busy...and good luck for today sweetie.....xxxxxx  

Steph - Hello my dear,.... ...coming for your appointment in Jan too....Im really interested in what they will have to say...will be nice all of us being out there together to support each other..xxxxx....I do warn you I am a stress monster....... 

Roozie - Way to go honey...sorry little bab babs are uncomfortable you are nearly there .so wont be long....you have done really well It must be so hard in yr position and you have to stay in too...Im really glad things are going as well as they can for you....take extra special care  ...xxxxxxx

Cath - Hello honey...fellow DHEA taker...just tell yr dh to stand by.... ....youll know what Im talking about prob after the weekend.....xxxxx

Jack - Hi honey...not sure where you are at?....welcome and hope you are well..... 

Is that everyone....to anyone Ive missed Hello, take care and lots of  ...coming yr way.....

...have you seen my ticker....x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

GAb- do you mean clinic wise?

Sarah- not sure, we'd planned to have rib eye steak with a whisky cream sauce but now I fancy bacon, chips and beans


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

yeah, we have just recieved a letter back from our clinic acknowledging our complaint letter....I wondered when yr cycle was starting ...wait a mo...I remember you saying you were going on hols first..thats right isnt it?..x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Not sure- we're on hols beg march and got a  call from the clinic to say we have a meeting date regarding our next cycle so will see what comes out of that.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello chaps!

Sorry I was absent yesterday - I came home, walked the dogs, then baked for the 5,000 and couldn't face the 'puter at all.

I'm going for a nap now, so I'll be back to full strength soon. Honestly, the early weeks are really cacking me.

It's snowing here! Yay! Hopefully it'll be a thick blanket of snow by the time I wake up.

Inc - why isn't Geeta licensed? I'd worry about that. Even though I'm not the HFEA's greatest fan, I just wonder why not.

Sorry, but I'll type more later - I feel like I have razor blades in my eyes I'm that tired.

Nighty night! Laters!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- glad that you're ok.....what did you bake?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

A luscious lemon cake times four, plus an individual gluten-free one for a coeliac colleague, plus a gluten-free roulade (a posh Swiss roll with whipped cream, red fruits and homemade jam).

The gluten free flour is a bugger though - couldn't roll the sponge and ended up putting portions into cups for people!

Plus, I made us chicken and chips while baking the cakes...

Was completely cacked after that.

I'm soooo looking forward to my sleep and feeling half human again. getting up at half five is squeezing the bejeezus out of me.

You ok Beachie-of-mine?

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- pm me your address...i'm setting off now for some cakes.  I'm ok thanks, went to the cemetary with Alex this morning as it's a year today since his mum died then been food shopping with mum.  Now watching Gone with the wind...


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I read Gone With The Wind and LOVED it. Keep meaning to watch the film, but it's always on at an inconvenient time.

Poor Alex. Pete lost both his mum and his dad within a year of each other - he says his dad died of a broken heart. I so wish they had been there when I came along. I would have cherished them!

It's appalling to lose a parent when you're relatively young.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

He lost his dad twenty years ago this new years day....my dad's birthday.

Poor Pete, they say that many men often die of a broken heart  

Really would suggest watching the film, it's excellent x


----------



## Terry (Feb 24, 2005)

Embryo was 4 cell at ET today (Day 2) and was top grade. Yahoo! Now a 30% chance of ge3tting pregnant...

I just hope our luck continues...


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Terry fab news!!! 
Hi all just off for a bath got bad headache, hopefully back on before I go out!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Terry fantastic news x x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Right just off out now girls catch up tom 
Inc hope it went well today 
Swinny good luck for tom hun 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Merse enjoy yout night x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Great news Terry! Whooooo!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- you're not a bit like Maggie or Edwina


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ha! I am a bit if provoked!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir-I'll remember not to  

What are your plans tonight?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Eat a kebab - Pete's just gone for one - watch telly be online, go to bed! Bliss. 

They make their own kebab meat in town, and it's delicious.  

What are you up to?


----------



## cath J. (Nov 1, 2007)

Terry - Well done, it's happened for you once already so you've every chance this time!  
Gab - TEE HEE - that's one of the things that encouraged me to take it!!! Will it start as soon as that?? 

Love
C


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Not much, Alex is playing on his xbox and i'm on here and looking at hotels in rome for our wedding anniversary x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

Terry - Woo hoo!  

Now for the me post.  You will prob all think I'm stupid but I'm really upset as my lovely clown fish died earlier.  We've had him about 3 years and I love him he always makes me smile with his little orange face.  And night before last we noticed one of the other fish was picking on him, didn't do anything, and then last night we noticed he was still getting bullied, this mornign we argreed to divide the tank to protect him and work out what to do from there and we got some netting but he has died before we could save him. Feel so bad as we just did nothing while he got bullied to death.  I know he is only a little fish but I feel like I've failed him.    I'm such a bad mum, prob good job I haven't got a baby.

XX


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura   you're not a bad mum, you gave him a home and took care of him and made him happy x x  x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

They were probably bullying him because he was dying in the first place, L, so you didn't fail him. Animals pick on weaker ones when they're dying - it's what happens. You can't blame yourself.

xxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I've been crying all evening.  I'm sad.  Its so daft isn't it.. earlier I texted tim I wanted fish and chips for my tea then spend all evening crying over my own little fish.  Decided not to eat fish/ seafood anymore.  Gonna be proper veggie.  Wish I wasn't going for thai tom.. I love thai fish cakes!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Had 2 bottles of beer too.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Have we heard from Inc wasn't it her appointment today?  Or did I miss it?

Inc- Hope all went well. X


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Awww, you're not eating your pets! You need fish for protein - or you have to be really creative and cordon bleu. Somehow I get the impression you're not a kitchen slave!

Losing pets is just so traumatic. Have some wine and raise a toast to him.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra - I do a good frozen pizza I'll have you know!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Whoo!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Nt only can I cook a pizza express 4 cheese pizza to perfection I also add chili and peppers to it.. so no more of yor cheek about me not being able to cook!  ok!  One day I will cook you a pizza!

XX


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I can't eat chilis or pepper birdie! Not unless you want me hunched over, whimpering...

xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I agree Inc - she's treated you pretty shoddily. She couldn't admit fault though, or she'd face all sorts of issues, the least of which is refunding you. Fancy her mentioning the high court! She must have been very worried.

You can't go back there having lost confidence in her like that - you just won't feel right.

So is it the Lister next then? How soon?

xxxxxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

I dont' know Mirr... I haven't got any strength to go through the works ie consultation, measuring all the hormones and starting in the new place... 

I wander whether it could be time to give up... I don't know whether I can trust Geeta again ... I know I would never cycle with a cyst again that's for sure....Just don't know what to do... Feeling so exhausted...

I dont' want to do a full stimm approach... Will check whether they would do a low stimm approach and compare prices...  

I just feel so horrrible having gone from clinic to clinic in the last 18 months and so many ttc and just one ivf and am on last legs now and feel like I can't give up yet...

What was the Lister like in your experience.?  ARe they flexible with protocols... Can I ask them what I want to have... 

Also would you guys try again if you were me.  I had 4 antrals this month...That's the highest nos since June when I had only 2.  What would you guys do?  

Also I have no money.. This is all on credit....


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hum. I think you have such a determination to carry on - I didn't have that, so i don't know. I think I would have ended up selling the house and trying again perhaps - do you have a house to sell?

But you have to give yourself a limit - psychologically that will save you from a lot of harm. You are still not old, so it's not unreasonable to carry on.

The Lister is so expensive, but they are good. I don't know if they're flexible, because I went into that tx so, so blind - I just accepted everything.
I did feel I was on a conveyor belt with them, but probably no more than anywhere else in the UK.

Good about the antrals - that's about what I had.

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Inc - That is awful, I may email them a response from my enquires saying I am no longer considering them in regards to the way they ahve treated you.    Turkey?

Mirra - I'll just leave your side of the pizza with cheese then... will be cooked perfect though!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Great! I do love pizza. We eat the little ones that look like Chicago town from Aldi - scrum! 

Going to have to rethink my frozen chicken buying habits now of course. I've been buying free range fresh chucks and free range eggs for ages, but the frozen stuff never seems to be free range.

At least I don't shop at Tesco! They are the most grasping supermarket chain on the planet.
Asda's no better really. Wish I could afford Waitrose!

Did you see Jamie tonight?


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2008)

Inc -    I'm sorry you didn't get the result you wanted from your FU.  

Just a quick one from me as I'm rushing around trying to sort things about before FET.  Had my lining scan this morning, which showed it was 8.5mm, which the doc said was "OK".  When I got home I googled "optimum uterine lining for FET" which said it was 10mm, so I got into a bit of a panic.  Have managed to get an appointment with my acupuncturist at 3pm so I'm hoping she will chill me out in time for FET tomorrow at 11:30am.  Ahhh....can't believe it's come round so soon.  Am now hoping that my little embies survive the thaw.

Swinny - thinking of you today at your scan - I'm sending you lots of juicy follie vibes   

 to you all XX  Will post tomorrow, hopefully when I'm PUPO!


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2008)

Laura - Sorry chick, forgot to say that I was sorry to hear about your little fish


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning

Emma- good luck with acu today, I'll be keeping everything crossed for FET tomorrow x  

Laura- hope that you managed to get some sleep  

Inc- they'e treated you pretty badly, could you take a couple of months away from treatment rather than rush into anything?  

Hi Mir- any plans for today?  Any further work on the book?

I saw a bit of the chicken programme yetserday but couldn't watch much as those chicks were so cute.....Alex is very funny over his chicken and will only eat free range organic and normally get this from M & S or Waitrose or our farm shop.  It costs a fortune though, I bought two breasts yesterday from M & S and they were over  a fiver!!!

Hi Nicks- you ok?

Anyone heard from Rooz?

Hi to everyone else?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Emma - good luck! 8.5mm isn't bad, and it can thicken quite rapidly - you have two whole days for it to get thicker so it's eminently possible for it to be 10mm by FET.

Morning Beachie! I've started on the cleaning of the house - oh, so satisfying - and I'm going to get dressed and walk the critters in a mo.
Then I'll finish the housework I guess. Going to phone a guy at teatime to sort my network out, then I'll have No Excuse Whatever not to re-start the book. Gawd knows something needs to get us out of the mire financially, and I don't think it's going to be tonight's lotto!

What's happened to Nicks and Rooz, I'd like to know? Gals, are you ok?

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- I know the feeling, the house seems like a money pit at the moment...totally fed up of it


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi girls
Laura really sorry about your fish hon! 
Inc to be honest I think you have been treated really badly, they made the mistake, they should either give your money back or a free cycle 
Emma good luck for tom hon!! 
Beach I know what you mean about money, even normal household bills suck most of your money let alone having a social life and TX!!!
Mir how was kebab? I had an Indian with my chums last nite was lovely!!
Hi to all  xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi Merse-when I look at what we pay out on gas/elec etc I could cry....


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I know its mad and they say its all gonna go up!!! Glad I'm trying to move, even thought we'll prob have a bigger mortgage the bills should come down as will have a smaller house! Some how paying a mortgage feels like your doing something for your future, bills feel like your being ripped off!!
xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

What kind of place are you looking at buying? Wish we'd moved before the hosue prices shot up like they did.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

We would like to but an old place, more rural, something that needs doing up as DH is a whizz at DIY an he's always wanted to do it! But more rural means more money so down sizing, but our house is far to big for 2! xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Merse- does he like fitting bathrooms?  we're trying to find a plumber


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm looking at slicing 50 grand off my mortgage somehow   I'll never be able to survive otherwise - where does the money GO? It's not like we ever go on holiday - Turkey was the first we'd had in years, and that was for tx. It all went on the card, pretty much. We don't go out, hardly buy clothes - it all goes on food, bills and getting to work.

So, probably a terraced house with a smaller garden and no garage. Seems ok if we can find one in the village - I really like it here.

The kebab wasn't as good as usual Merse! Typical. The Turkish people in the shop seem to have developed a real chip on their shoulders and are quite rude - they used to be so nice.
I can understand it when they get so much abuse, but we never give them any!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Yep he's done all the bathrooms and kitchens in our family!! Haven't found anything he can't do yet! xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Mir I know exactly how you feel we have a nice life but nothing excessive and never have any money left! All my TX is on the card we have it on interest free and pay as much off as we can but it doesn't make any sort of dent in it!! 
Kebab man should be nice to nice customers otherwise he'll only end up with the nasty ones!!
xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Pete can turn his hand to all that, but he absolutely does my nut in when he leaves things unfinished - like every job! There's always a bit not done...  

Does yours complete his tasks Merse?

It's a shame we can't get any NHS help, isn't it? They don't realise what we put ourselves through financially to try and get pg. Though, I'd have never got preggers with the NHS because it's my AMH at fault and they don't do that - I'd have just been an unexplained I think

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm having a bad day....hate it when things don't go to plan


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Why having a bad day Beach?
Yes he does finish them Mir he is a perfectionist so everything has to be just right! It drives me mad I am sooo not like that!!
xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Can he come and finish all these jobs Merse? I only need him for about a week!

What's up Beach? What's not going to plan?

xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I'll send him to you!!! Not sure whats up with Beach hopefully she'll be back to tell us
xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Just having a bad day...x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Bad day generally or bad day IF wise?  
xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Merse- bad day all round. got upset this morning about tx and what might never be plus got other stuff happening coupled with yesterday being the anniversary of his mum x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Sorry your feeling down and really sorry about your Mother-in-law, anniversaries are so hard they just bring everything back.  Am here if you want to talk  xxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi girls!  
Beach -   It will get better  
Inc - you seem to have been incredibly unlucky.   Big hug for you   As Mirra said you still have time to carry on if you want. Have you just done one DHEA cycle - was that the ARGC one? Don't rush into anything.  
LB - sorry about your fish hun   I can't do the chilli and peppers on the pizza either so i'll share Mirra's half  
Mirra - hope you get your internet sorted.   i have a handy husband too and he's recently qualified as an electrician so very useful - I can have plugs and lights wherever I want!   Watched that chicken program too - will try and buy more organic.
Merse - house to do up in the country sounds great   We are in a little village but loads of land and cheaper than suburbia!
Ems - 8.5 is OK i think   Good luck! will wait for your report later. PUPO! You will be our first this year I think
Terry- have you had ET yet though?  
Swin - hope your scan went well - v stressful waiting for the 1st one. 
Am on call today. Quiet so far. Guts feel like they have completely stopped again - TMI I know! Today had fybogel, lactulose and awful prunes, porridge with bran too. Ahhhhhh!!!  
Love to all others!  
Nicks


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oooh, could you ask him how you convert an economy 7 power point meant for a storage heater to a normal all-day plug, please?   Pete tried, but they didn't work for some reason...
My bowels are so stop-start at the mo. Don't know what to suggest except for butternut squash!

Sorry you're having a bad one Beach - get some vino down your neck and have a sleep - usually works for me. I'm going to lie down and read I think - feel like I've pulled all sorts of muscles just doing housework and dog walking today. Shattered.

Merse - are you socialising tonight?

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi Girls

Had scan this morning and all is OK I think. I had a follie at 10mm and one at 11mm another at 8 and then about 6 or seven smaller ones at 7mm. The nurse said that everything was as to be expected so I am sighing a huge sigh of relief for now. My Uterus lining is good too and that's at 7mm already and she commented that it was nice and thick. I go back on Tuesday morning now for another scan and some bloods so I have just got to hope that they all pick up and grow some more. Tuesday will be Day 10 so that's the furthest I have gotten. 

Going to watch some trash on TV now and put my hottie back on my belly (which is a lovely shade of bluey green and rather like a football).

Sorry for lack of personals but DH needs the PC so I'll come back on tomorrow.

Hope you are all ok.

Bye for now Sarah xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Sarah- good news about follies, keep them warm and lots of milk too x x


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Beach - Thanks hun. Fajitas for tea tonight. What you having??

Em - Good luck for tomorrow   Hopefully I won't be too far behind you. Your positve vibes have helped so far so keep em coming.

Inc - I am so sorry that your follow up was so bad. Don't take this as you are not meant to have children. You've just had some rubbish luck like I have. Get plan B sorted in your head and get back onto to the Lister. Its going to work, it just takes time and resilience, which we have in bucket loads after what we've been through.


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Evening Ladies -

Laura - sorry about yr fish honey..... ....we lost a little goldfish and my dh poured becks on it to give it a good send off....that was after we took it out of the water because it wasnt breathing properly..........Mir is right have a toast...honey...x

Ems - Good luck for tomorrow sweetheart ..     .get some selenium and pineapple juice down yr heed....I think red wine does it too...not too sure....excess protein and milk will help too I think..... ....Good luck honey...xxx

Nics - On call......GROAN...hope it isnt too bad.... ..... ...for the wee princess...xxxxxx

Inc - Like Mir I think Geeta has panicked....there is always someone to complain to and they must be governed by some sort of medical body...dont know what Nic thinks.....Lister could be the answer...we dont trust our last clinic that is why we are moving....we just couldnt be sure that they would be doing what is best for us...just want to give you a cuddle... ....Im really sorry you are going through this....have you emailed international clinics to see what their opinion is...could be interesting and prob cheaper than UK anyway....xxxx 

Swinny -  ...thats fab news about first scan...i have never had that much....;...     ....sending lots of positive vibes for a good report next time....Good luck honey.........xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Merse - What are you up to tonight you party animal.....? 

Beach - Im really sorry you have been feeling down.... ...It doesnt help when there are other sad things going on around you too....I hope you feel better soon...just keep looking forward .....hols then...yr next cycle....  

Mir - Hope you are feeling ok....cant believe you are still doing early starts ...is that yr boss's fault...does he/she have a heart.... .....hope pete and wee rab are behaving themselves....xxxxxx 

Steph -  

Terry -  ...

big sloppy ones for Linz, Odette, Roozie and Pin....and all the other girlies....xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

9 days..


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

thx guys...


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Sarah - great news on the follies! That's great - a real crop!

Gab - oo, just over a week! You've had the op before - is it hideous?

Beach - what's for tea tonight petal? I'm having jacket spud again! Tuna and cheese this time, methinks.

Inc - the Lister will sort you out, you'll see.

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

You are right..I know what Im letting myself in for....and I know all the staff too....because I WORK WITH THEM.....so I know im in good hands.... ....no seriously i see the gynae cons nearly every day...but Im always nervous about going to sleep....HELP Nics!!!!!!....Its just that part...think Im more nervous about that than the op to be honest....hows you chicken....might have to have a wee cheeky asti tonight...xxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

what was that other vit you took Mir..apart from the usual was it L'argenne or something...also do you know where I would get wheatgrass...is it worth taking it if im taking everything else etc...DHEA etc...


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ech - I wouldn't want to be put to sleep by MY colleagues!  

Though one or two could just talk to me for that to happen...

It's the build-up, innit? When it actually happens you're fine, but waiting to go under - ugh.

Yes, it was L-arginine - you can get it from H&B, and the wheatgrass too.

xxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

What does it do then?....cant get wheatgrass anywhere....OMG cant believe you are 4 months....


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

SArah - sorry my dear... how could I skip over your post... Great crop... YOu are onto a v. good cycle, methinks...

GAb - fingers crossed for your op - not a long way to go now...

Nic  - thx.  I do feel a bit unlucky.. beyond average I would say...

Beach - sorry that you were having a bad day. .Hope you are better now. Mine was ****ty, too...

Still deliberating and it is doing my head in... Dont' know whether we can afford the LIster and confidence in Geeta has been badly shaken... Just had a long chat with my cousin who had 10 ivfs and succeeded on her 10th attempt and she told me that it may be time to give up with own eggs as I am 40.  She is 43 nearly and trying for donor sibling.  She has so far had 12 operations to sort out various things and to think that nothing was wrong with me apart from leaving it late is doing my head in.  I am going to have a break down methinks... Can't last for much longer...

Gosh if I had only known I wouldn't have done anything else but baby making in my late twenties/early 30s.  How bloody stupid...


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

The thing is INC you didnt know...none of us do...i know my situation is different but sometimes I think maybe I should have done IVF years ago instead of waiting until now...but then I thought maybe there was a chance that I would have concieved years ago..so thought maybe IVF wasnt going to be necessary...

INC, I know I havent met Geeta,...but for her to say that she would back up her decision in a high court, why did she feel the need to say this....I know its not me...but if i wasnt sure whether I trusted her or not...I think you may have answered yr own question... ...is the Lister really that expensive?...werent you going to try reprofit....?


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

by the way Laura Im Sean Slater too.......


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

GAbs - Mentioning high court sounded a bit defensive I think.. I am on the REprofit list for the donor egg thing...  She must be reading these forums or her staff bcs we didn't even open our mouth at all and she started off defensively and in an agitated manner and she said it wast time to review whether I should get any  more treatment as such and that this is the proof that my ovaries are at the end of their productive life so nothing to do with the bleeding cyst...  Shame cause it was my best antral count for some time.  they also didn't tell I had the cyst in december as I would have self-medicate with primulat tablets that I have still got from the uch and they are still ok to use.  they always helped me with cysts in the past.  

Dont' know will leave this to dh to sort out and give me ideas...  I have just neglected everything else in my life and haven't got the strength anymore...

Mir - are you 4 months now?  Wow....


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Inc- think that you need a really big big hug


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hmmmn... very interesting - it certainly sounds like she reads these forums! Hello Geeta!
I know Romina from the Jinemed reads them too - I guess I'd read them too if I was in that profession. Must be hard reading?

I'm not quite four months Inc - 10 days off four months, but nearly there. I'll get Pete to take a piccie of my bump for you - hang on...

Why won't Mr Inc consider abroad treatment again? Is he moveable at all? That would be cheaper.

xxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hiya Mir x x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Beach!

Watching the One and Only? Why didn't they pick the old geezer for Rod Stewart eh? That guy looks like the bloke from Dollar!

xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- you've got a bumpity bump


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I do think IVF bumps are bigger - my chum at work is one week behind me and her bump is titchy! Mind, she's quite titchy herself...

Think it's a boy or a girl? My step-step-daughter to be (she's 38 and has two teenagers, ahem) said today she reckons a girl.

xxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- I'd prefer a girl , what are you after?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

A girl would be lovely! But I'll just be grateful it's not a camel.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- anything would be good. x


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Mir -  you look totally different from how I imagined you....

An impressive bump methinks...  I imagined you would be red-haired somehow.  The way you look seems different from the language you use ...I wouldn't put the two together...  

I like the feel of the smaller clinic... It seemed less stressful.. And I liked Geeta and Prof Campbell and don't know how it came to this now...Didn't expect it.. I just felt that it would be better had I not cycled this month if there was any risk for the cyst to grow. I know that time is of the essence but one month doesn't change that much...  Have for the first time considered giving up really...


Beech - thx for your hun...

Gab - you have to be careful with those vits... You don't want to rattle...


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Now I'm intrigued! Why red hair? Do I come across fiery? I wouldn't have sliced my head off, but I'm not wearing make-up and look like a frog...

Bad language? Me?

Ach, the thing with Geeta and the Prof was you put lots of faith in them, and you had just come through a very dark patch where you felt so, so down. So you were perhaps more emotionally dependant on them than you might have been if it had been your first cycle.
So the sense of loss is bound to be more acute.

xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Miranda-I must confess I also imagined long red curly hair


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hey - I don't write with my hair! Laura - what do you think? Being the proper redhead?  

I used to have long curly blonde hair, but had it all cut off after the fert drugs buggered it beyond repair.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- sorry, hope that we haven't got you mad....what happened to your hair with the drugs?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Aha! I know why K! There's that picture on my ******** when I dyed my hair red 4 years ago. That would be it.

My hair went like squeaky straw. It recovered after the first set of drugs when I had a period, but the second lot screwed it. The third lot kind of compounded the misery, but by then I only had a few inches left and it wasn't so bad.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I know it might sound odd but since my second cycle of tx I've not felt the same about my hair, feels like straw and I need to put lots of product on it to try and tame it...always seem to be messing with it.

Ah, the ******** pic...that's prob it, we ought to send each other a proper pic x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I haven't had a nice picture of me since my hair got cut! Bah.

Yeah, the drugs strip the hair all right. Mine felt disgusting. Like an old person's hair.

I didn't help matters by dying it halfway through my second tx!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- need to get my hair cut, its got so long.....off to bed now as shattered after doing bedroom...hope tomorrow briongs a better day, thank you for your support and being there x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

It's bound to be a better day - you sleep well.

xxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all, 

sorry its so late! I went out earlier to a pub get-together as one of my best friends who emigrated to Oz two years ago is over on a visit - had a lovely time seeing people I hadn't seen for long time and really enjoyed the eve 

It was actually first time I had been in a pub since the smoking ban and I couldn't believe how different it felt - and it was great not to stink of **** when I got home. I used to be heavy smoker but can't stand the smell now  - I kicked the weed before we had our first ICSI two years ago. 

I have booked myself to start acupuncture again next week - I am going to a lady who I was seeing just before the cycle when I had 5 eggs - she went on maternity leave soon after and is just back - I went to a Chinese lady after her but wasn't so keen on her. I don't know whether I believe it helps or not - but it definitely helped me to chill out/not stress so much and that is worth doing it alone!

*Sarah* - fab follies     hope they continue to grow into a good crop of beautiful eggs   

*Mira *- love the bump pic  I looked at your pics on ******** so already knew you was a lovely busty blonde  my hair went like straw too when I had 3 cycles within 12 months - I have fairly long (bleach-lightened blonde) hair though and didn't have the guts to get it all chopped - its just the ends now and I guess it'll all go manky again when I have the next lot of stims - never mind! I would happily go bald if it meant I could be pregnant! 

*Nicki *- hope you manage to have a good clearout very soon! 

*Beach* - sorry you had a rough day - sending you  hope tomorrow is brighter 

*Merse* - good luck with finding the ideal new house for you and DH   

*Laura* - so sorry your fishy died  do you have any others?

(according to the ******** Eastenders quiz I am DAWN SWANN  arrrgh I deleted it from my profile because I am SO not!!!! 

*Gab* - I ordered my Wheatgrass tablets off ebay (back when I was taking them last year - I must dig them out again!) - they are pretty big and the ones I bought I was supposed to take at least seven a day I think but if I took more than 5 it made me "go" too much (hmm Nicks - maybe an idea lol). Be careful taking L'Arginine if like me you get coldsores - herpes virus loves it/is reactivated by it apparently!

*Inc *- sending you huge  I am so sorry you are having such a rough time. Like the others have said I really don't think carrying on with Geeta will do you any favours - now the trust is gone you won't be able to stop yourself second-guessing every little thing they do/every decision they make on your behalf and it will make you even more stressed than you already are. If you are already in contact with Reprofit would it be worth maybe emailing the doctor there (I have been lurking on the Reprofit thread and he does sound very good) and asking him about treatment with your own eggs with a low-stim approach? They are so much cheaper and you could have one last go with your own eggs and then maybe make an easier transition to a donor try too (if it didn't work - because you would be familiar with the clinic already and not moving yet again) for what you would pay the Lister. Just a thought, sorry if I am speaking out of turn/if you are not able to think about tx abroad yet cos of DH 

*Emma* - sending you loads of    for FET 

*Terry* - Hi PUPO-lady - hope the  isn't driving you too  already! Good luck - go embie go! 

Cath_J - 

plus big  to anyone I have missed!

Steph xxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

Sarah - Great news on those juicy follies    that they continue to grow for your scan on Tues  

Steph - Good luck with the acu - I find it really relaxes me  

Mira - Love the photo.....I think you're having a girl.  When's your next scan?

Nicks - Where's your avatar bump?  Hope you've had some back door movement today  

Beachy -   Sorry to hear you had a sh*t day, life can really get you down sometimes.  NOt long 'til your holiday now......6 weeks?.....relaxing in the sun will be a great tonic  

Gab - 8 days til your op!!!!!

Hi to everyone else  

Well I'm now officially PUPO!  ET went well and I've got 2 8 cell embies on board and  still have 2 more in the freezer.  We had assisted hatching on both of them, so I'm hoping one or both of them does their stuff and gets comfy for the next 8/9 months.  Am still a little concerned about my lining but I guess my doc wouldn't have gone ahead had it not been ok.  God, I just can't stop worrying about stuff.  If my lining had been good, I'm sure I would have been worrying about something else.  Gotta go now, DH has just cooked lunch (well, put a pizza in the oven!).  XXX


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Em- that's really good news to wake up to, so pleased and will be keeping everything crossed for you both.  Enjoy being PUPO x x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Brilliant! Whooo! Two grade onners on board the mothership!

Well done Emma - it's been such a long hard road to get here but now you are officially PUPO! Bring on those twins! It's bound to be worrying and scary, especially after what you've been through, but the chances are so good for you this time.  

Steph - when do you sleep?   Can you change your font colour duckie, cos I can harly read it?  I can't read the tiny text at all.  

I got to the stage where I just couldn't hack having my hair like it - it's curly, so maybe that made it worse to manage.  Glad your hair's getting back to normal. Bald might be taking your penance for having a child slightly far! Still, at least you and the baby would look very similar...

Morning Beach!  

xxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning Mir- you're up bright and early  x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Same to you! We're always up early, aren't we? My granddad was a farmer - wonder if that gets passed down?  

I'm turning into my mum, me - she goes to bed at 10pm every night, and if she doesn't she yawns and yawns. I'm fighting it and trying to stay up, but I always feel like going to bed early!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I wasn't in bed that early as laid on DH on settee for an hour but woke this morning and thought I want to get bathroom cleaned so might as well get up and do it whilst he's asleep.  Do you have any plans for today?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Not really! It's meant to be raining, but it isn't yet, so I'll walk the dogs then see what the weather's like.  Pete cut some bits of plasterboard for the bathroom yesterday, so I might be able to persuade him to do that and I'll be his assistant.
I'd love to have the bathroom sorted - I cleaned it yesterday and the sink rattles where it's not fixed to the wall  

I guess I could get a joint out to defrost? I dunno.

What about you?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Don't talk to me about bathrooms, we have new one in our garage awaiting a plumber to fit and tile...it'll be out of date by the time it's done  

Weather isn't looking great today, we're cooking a gammon today for dinner.  Might pop to wine man and get a couple of bottles to replace what we've drunk this weeeknd and we're changing the curtains in our bedroom and tidying that out today too! No rest for the wicked...


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Can bathrooms go off?  

We got a Victorian-style suite from a mansion in Wales - it was on eBay. High level loo with a chain to flush, roll top bath with clawed feet and all with a blue flower pattern - I love it. But it's been very basically plumbed in and left for 18 months now, and it drives me potty.

A pal of Pete's can tile it for £200, and it needs to be done if we're to sell up. But the last house we had we got everything finished just in time to sell and couldn't enjoy it - so annoying!

Have you got a plumber?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

We had a plumber then because I was going through a cycle we put him off as thought it would be too much to handle....when we spoke to him before xmas he seemed to be busy!!!! so not sure if he's changed his mind or really is unavailable.  My ideal situation would be to get it done whilst we in Egypt but that looks out of the question.  We haven't even chosen tiles!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Plain white never goes off! That's what we're doing anyway. I've just been thinking about our debts again, and going through the Motley Fool website, and I think we can reduce our payments by about £350 a month if I'm clever.

That's what wakes me early - that and being boiling hot and needing a wee. Once I've started thinking about it though, I couldn't sleep if I was given anaesthetic.

I'm going to have to talk to P about cash - it always ends in a row!

Need to do it now while we're both working or it'll never happen. Oh, the jooooys...


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- know what you mean about the cash talk.....

what's the motley website?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

It's at www.fool.co.uk

The website is excellent, actually - really helpful on finances. And it makes me feel a little less hopeless!

x




/links


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

Ok, well I'vejust read through 5 pages so will do my best ..

Merse - When is Mr M coming to fit my kitchen?  

Emma - Woo hoo!!  PUPO.  Sounds like you have a couple of top notch on board.  

Steph - Yes I have 2 nasty evil bulling cloudy damsel fish too and a wonderful blue knuckle hermit crab!  

Mirra - Nice bump... oh I want to see your new hair do!  Your had such long locks before!  I'm sticking with girl too.. are you gonna go for an earier scan?  I'll keep my fingers crossed its not a camel too!  

Nicks - Ok so what do you ladies want on your pizza?? 

Beach - How you feeling today?  

Sarah - Thats an amazing crop... what have you done different this cycle?

Gab- Made me laugh sean slater 'acts tough but really as mad as his mother'  you know thats prob not too far from the truth!!  

Rooz- You haven't checked in all weekend??  Hope all well and DH will roll you over to the computer at some point.

Linz - Hello, you still lurking.

Right who have I missed

Well me and tim had a row yest so bit of tension here.  Went to gym yest.. aren't I a good girl.  Then went pub, drunk too much wine and feel sick today.    Need some toast or something but nothing in the house.  Never drinking again!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- wonder if it's something to do with the moon....


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girls

Em – Well done Mrs   They’ll be snuggling in and getting comfy as we speak. Feet up now for at least 3 days to let them nestle properly. 

Laura – Thanks for the texts yesterday  I am willing those little follies to keep growing. I have permanently got a hot water bottle strapped to my stomach. I was gutted last night as one of my best friends had come over to stay for the night and her and Paul polished off 3 bottles of red wine between them. I was sat there very sober. Reading your message also explains why you were up so late you dirty stop out xx

The only thing that I’ve done differently this time is chilled out more and been far less obsessive about what I can or can’t eat/drink and just tried to have a more laid back approach (it working for the most part but I keep having the occasional wobble).

Merse   Thanks for your well wishes, Laura text me to tell me.

Gabs – Just think, in 9 days time you’ll be on the road to recovery and can start planning some more action   It’s scary though isn’t it. I’ve had to have all of that for my adhesions.I know what you mean about the being out to sleep thing, I am always nervous about that too. Don’t worry you’re in safe hands xx
Oh and I took Wheatgrass too. When I am in work tomorrow I’ll find out where I got mine from and send you the link (its on an email on my work PC)

Mirra – Whey hey, a photo of you and bump. Coming along nicely. Lets hope my crop of follies all decide to grow xx

Inc Think you need a big one of these   Hindsight is a wonderful thing eh!! I wish to god that I had started IVF when I was 30 and paid privately, instead of waiting for 3 years. I had no idea what the implications would be.

Steph – Hiya. Thanks hun. Glad you had a nice time with your friend. My sister in Law, BIL and my 3 nieces and nephews are emigrating to Oz soon. I am gutted. Those 3 are the closest I have to having my own kids so it’ll be a proper wrench when they go. 

Beach – Beef roast and all the trimmings today as I need some indulgent food to make these little follies grow (that’s my excuse and I’m sticking to it) xx

Hello to everyone I’ve missed   Hope everyone is well xx
Love Sarah xxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Sarah - for your follies        

Mir ----Gosh - debts...m ustn't even think about money....as depressed enough as is...

Laura....hope you and Tim get it sorted.... 

Emma - here is for the embies...   

Gab - countdown, eh?


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Evening my lovlies....... ....ok here goes will post in two so as dont lose the darn thing..... 

Ems - cant believe it.....        ......cant believe it Im so excited for you..and two little lovlies too here is some baby dust for them.....  .....what a lovely start to the New Year.....xxxtake extra special care ok..and try not to worry just enjoy being PUPO.....!!!!!!!!  

Merse - didnt know Mr Merse was a bit of a DIY man how does he manage that with paws...he's a clever chap isnt he.... ......hope all is well chicken and work not too bad....where are we looking for a wee housey then...where do we fancy....you know what they say....new house..new......?...well lets wait and see......  

Inc - was thinking about what Steph was saying about trying at reprofit maybe one or two cycles and you would probably pay the same for just one cycle at the Lister, i understand about the job situation its just a thought...I know that you have struck up a relationship with the prof....its like my last clinic..but especially since he was a collegue of my gynae cons....i just felt i couldnt trust his judgement anymore especially when he kept changing his mind...was just too confusing.... .....I also think there is less red tape for international clinics and because all of our clinics are overseen by big brother then they cant try wierd and wonderful things...i know thats not always a good thing but sometimes you might need that something a wee bit special to bring that miracle...xxxxx sending you lots of  ...to keep you going and also will say a wee prayer for strength to help you on yr way.... 

ok worried im going to lose this so will send....xxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Swinny/Sarah....hows the milk.... .......heres some for you too......                       ....go follies go......good luck....xxxxx. 

Mir - ok ill be different i reckon...a boy....no seriously when i was pg with ds he was like a little beachball....Mir youre little babbas is a miracle...so like you said as long as you dont deliver a camel....oouchhh...youll be fine....kisses for wee Rab.... .....P.s do i really need to take wheatgrass

Steph - Hello my sweet,...thks for the advice about the largine..because I do get cold sores so maybe will lay off that....what does wheat grass do anyway....you are a night owl arent you?.....hope you and dh are well...take extra special care...xxxxxxxxx...just tell Mir to get some glasses.....  

Laura - my friend what are you up to....hope yr feeling better about yr little fishy.......have you decided on a replacement yet......apparantly clown fish are really hard to keep sweetheart as i know someone else who was unlucky too.....how about a snake.......!!!!!!!...hope you and dh are ok too......sorry to hear news about the family..but it is a small world honey...you might even end out there yet..!!!!!!!

Nics - Hope you have survived the on call...... ...tomorrow Monday...Groan...!!! hope wee princess is behaving herself..... 

Roozie - Hello hope you are ok..... 

Terry -  .....well done on being PUPO....! some babydust for you too.... ...xxxx

ok going to send then will be back...xx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Beach -  ...just want to send you lots of hugs...Im really sorry you are feeling a bit down right now...you are always so positive but these days catch up with us now and again...your house sounds lovely honey....hope you and dh are well....here is something i noticed on the website a while ago...and i read it time to time...it is...

"Don't regret what might have been, Accept what is and Rejoice in What is yet to be"


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Evening,

I'm so tired!  I can't believe I feel so poo and didn't really drink that much either, think it was no food all day that did it.

Gab - no replacement I'm afriad, Clowns are the most hardy of marine fish so don't think it was bad water conditions or anything as the other fish are fine.

Sarah - Wow so you are on the same drugs and everything?  Wow amazing the difference between cycles.

Love to everyone else..tim wants the computer now so not sure if I'll get it back later or not... can't believe its nearly Monday again.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Gab-thanks for your PM it means a lot  x x 

Laura- tell him you want the puter


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Off to get ready for tomorrow...another yet long day.....no rest for the wicked...x

Anytime Beach you know that...! 

nite,nite my lovelies..hopefully catch up tomorrow if not too cream crackered....xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello,

Where are you all?

I'm so tired,too tired for scrabble.. sorry.

I wish it was friday again.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- I'm tired too but fighting going to bed and having a jd and coke instead, well a third one!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hey chaps!

Just checking in briefly before bed. Shattered and sinussy - ah cannae breathe!

Laura - no, no early scan for me! The 20-weeker is only next month, so I'll just hang on. No food? Tisk tisk! Not even pizza? I'll have anchovies and olives on mine I think.

Gab - I'm sort of more spread out rather than beachball-ish, so I'm inclined to think girl, too - but we shall see! Do you do 12-hour shifts then?
Your comment about the dog doing DIY cracked me up!

A little follie-growing dance for Sarah!

[fly]             [/fly]

Inc, Beach, and the rest of you - 

Rooz - we're getting worried now! Are you OK?

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Night Mir- go and get some sleep for you both x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ta, sweetpea! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Evening Mirra. X

Right I'mgoing to snuggle down to watch true lies, seen it a few times but always makes me chuckle!

Night girlies hope you all have a good day tomorrow.

XX


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- aren't you tired?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

beach - yeah I'm dead on my feet.  will watch it in bed though and prob nod off!  Still on the JD?  You feeling any better today?

XX


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

*Emma, *fantastic news about your embies  - brilliant that the first 2 defrosted and that you still have 2  left - they must be super-robust quality embies! Wishing you so much    for it to work, take it easy now on your 

*Miranda* - is this colour better - I'm sorry, I'm on a Mac and the colours show darker on my screen than they do on a PC user's screen, I forget (in spite of having been a website designer/developer in a previous life!) 

I just got my  - the evil cow turns up regularly as clockwork every 27-28 days - she never even gives me a little time to get excited and think "Oooh maybe this month!". I have to say my periods have been a lot lighter/less painful since I had my endo removed end of August last year  mine was only a small patch though, Gab I hope your lap helps you too 

Steph xx

P.S. the line of little type on my last post read:

according to the ******** Eastenders quiz I am DAWN SWANN  arrrgh I deleted it from my profile because I am SO not!!!!


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Another special follie growing dance for Sarah:


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

Steph -    that the evil witch arrived...mine are always regular as clockwork too, so I know how you feel    With regards to my embies, I attribute their robustness to DHEA.  I just hope they are strong enough to divide and implant.

I did the Eastenders quizz too and it said I was like Ronnie Mitchell.....to which I thought "who the f**k is Ronnie Mitchell??".  I've been away so long now that I don't know who anyone is in 'Benders any more  

Gab - 7 days and counting!!!! 

Beachy - Hope you had a peaceful sleep after your JD's.  

xx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

here you go Emma:






Ronnie is the one who gets splashed and then perved over by Squeal-Beale.

Enjoy! Night night! 

Steph xxx

/links


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

Ahhh, thanks Steph, shame I look nothing like her though


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi girls
sorry not been around much had a busy week end!
Emma well done girlie  and they both survived the thaw that gives me so much hope for my little one! Hope you doin OK?
Swin am so pleased for you hun sounds like a bumper crop! Whats different this time from the last two? 
Hi to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi everyone

Hope you are all well

I have a pain in my side, it feels like ovulation pain which I do get but I am only on day 7 of my cycle. - Any Ideas ? I have had this pain for a couple of days now.
I don't think its a pulled muscle as I havent been doing anything to pull any muscles.

Sonia xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Sonia I tend to get ovulation pain for a few days could it be that you will ovulate early? Maybe a short cycle this month? xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girls

Well scan tomorrow morning so I am off to bed in a minute, but I thought I'd pop on and say hello.

Gabs - This is the site where I got my Wheatgrass xx
http://www.allseasonshealth.co.uk/acatalog/WHEATGRASS.html

Laura - No sorry I thought you meant what have I done differently this time in the run up to treatment. I am on different drugs, last time I was on 450 Puregon and 0.25 Buserelin and this time its 450 Menopur and 0.50 Buserelin.

Beach - 

Mirra - That follie growing dance made me chuckle. I've had achy ovaries today so I am hoping that it means that they're working really hard. How big do the follies need to be before EC, is it about 18mm??
I think it's a baby princess that you are having too 

Steph  Thanks for my follie dance too. I think its helping. Not long to go until I know whether things are still progressing properly.

Merse - Different drugs, different clinic and a more laid back attitude beforehand, but who knows?? I am still quite nervy about the whole thing though after my last 2 attempts being cancelled. I reckon tomorrow is D Day, they'll be able to see how much things have changed over the last 3 days. Fingers, toes and eyes crossed that its all ok again.

Em 

Night night
Sarah xx

/links


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I think being more laid back has a lot to do with it Sarah! Well done for being able to.
The follies need to be between 18 and 22mm ideally. Fingers crossed they're all looking juicy tomorrow! Good that you're getting some sensations in your ovaries - always a good sign.

Sonia - sorry, I've no idea about ovulation, as tracking ovulation was never an option for me! Where is the pain exactly? Above or below belly button level?

Merse - what have you been up to then? Football and pubs? ALL weekend?

Emma - PUPO lady! How are you feeling? Big up to the DHEA!

Dawnie - sorry, Steph - much better readibility on that colour! Ta, lady. I can't imagine the excitement every month when you have a chance to get pg naturally - must be a constant rollercoaster. 

Laura - are you about?

Bit worried about Rooz and Nicks now - any word?

Gab - have you collapsed in front of the box and can't check in? I know how that feels!

I've been going through sandwich options and come up with a compromise. Can't eat cheese as it buggers my sinuses, can't eat tuna as I'm only allowed it twice a week, don't much like meat sarnies unless they're bacon. SO, I've boiled some eggs and bought some ham. Anyone have any fave recipes for sarnies that don't involve mayo, cheese or tuna? Please?

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all, 

Blimey its quiet on here (relatively, I mean!)

*Miranda* - Marmite sarnies are my fave but I know they are not everyone's cup of tea - Paul won't come near me if I eat them!  Or I like crispy bacon with egg 

*Sarah* - sending you loads of    for scan tomorrow - hope you have a bumper crop!

*Emma* - you don't really want to look like her - she is a miserable cow and hardly ever cracks a smile - you look a lot sunnier  than she does!

*Sonia* - hope pain goes soon 

*Merse* -  when do you think you will go back for your frostie? 

*Nicks/Roozie* - hope you are both OK  to everybody else

I am looking forward to my acupuncture tomorrow - going to try to have an earlier night tonight!

Steph xxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

Mira - I'm a fan on egg mayo, but if you don't like mayo then try salad cream maybe?  Ham and mustard are a fave of mine too.  What about ham and egg sandwich?  Egg and cucumber?  Ham, egg and tomato?  Oooo there are just so many options.  I love having home made sandwiches, so much better than shop bought ones  

Sarah   for your scan today - I'll be thinking of you   

Rooz - hope you're ok.  Nicks - hope is all ok with you too  

Hi to everyone else....

Embies should be at blastocyst stage today so am hoping they implant in the next few days.  Have to go to the clinic today to have my progesterone tested.  It seems I'm reacting differently to the cyclogest this time as I'm very regular at the mo...the last two times I've been so bloated and bunged up.  My stomach is the flattest it's been for months at the mo....hope that's not a bad sign.  Maybe the acu has helped calm my insides down so they're not reacting too much to the cyclogest....who knows??

XX


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

Just been for bloods and the nurse said my test date is the 25th...a day later than I thought, so have changed my ticker.  Not sure I'll last that long and will probably do a sneaky one nearer the time.

Mira - Have been thinking about your sandwiches (I think about food a lot!) but have you thought of buying different pickles to make the ham or chicken more interesting?  Just a thought.  Right, I really do need to get out more.....   Will post later with progesterone results XX


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hmmmn, well pickles, though I love them, play havoc with my innards too! I've got ham and egg today. The mayo's difficult, because it contains raw egg, you see - I've eaten it if I know the egg's been pasteurised though. I'll start buying Hellman's in Feb, as they're going free range next month - yay!

Hooray for your blasts! Let us know if you start to feel anything. Enjoy being flat while it lasts - I have a sneaky feeling you won't be for long!

Steph - I love Marmite, but only on toast with lashings of real butter. I love bacon and egg too - I'll have to give some thought to pre-cooking some for sarnies!

Where's everyone? It IS quiet...

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Mir I'm here!! 
Good luck Swinny! 
Ems  
Steph will start meds middle of Feb! Don't know if I'm ready yet as just starting to feel betta but it will be an extra £500 storage if we don't use it then and we just can't afford that along with the £1000 is gonna cost for FET!
Hi to all xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Right just off to do the food shopping! Back later! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

Merse - bl**dy FET...its' so flippin' expensive.  Your storage fees are hight.  Mine are £60 a month.  My FET has cost the equivalent of £1400.  My doctor's fees alone came to £650.  I mean, I know they're highly trained and all that, but £650 just to put two embies back inside me?  The rest of the dosh went on paying for the theatre, nurses, embryologist and bed (bed cost £60!).  In HK they give you a break down of how much everything costs.  Goodness, being an accountant in the HNS would be a nightmare!  Anyway, I'll stop blabbing...have a nice day  

Oh and the clinic have just called and apparently my progesterone level is good.  I didn't bother to ask for the exact level as I have no idea what my levels should be and I'd only end up googling it and worrying myself.

Have a lovely day XX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Emma its £500 for 5 years which still seems a lot!!! The FET is £680 plus **** of £105 plus drugs!!!
Good progesterone levels are good! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi Girls

Long time I've not posted.

Been going through a hibernation period for a while - was ill since Christmas  (run down from work overload). etc 

Well today AF came which means I am now ready to start my next IVF cycle.  I will be going to have a scan on Thursday and if all is well will start to take the pill for 3 weeks and then start injections.  I'm just going to go with the flow as I really can't be too optimistic just in case its not meant to be.  This will be my last go now before DE.

Miranda - how's bob?  

Laura , merse1 , emmachoc , swinny , stephjoy , sonia7 , beachgirl , Gab , sarah , rooz , Lin  , Inc   and anyone I have missed - a big .

odettexx


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

Odette - There you are....we thought you were missing in action.  Good luck for this cycle, I really hope it works for you.  Lots of positive d/r vibes coming your way


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

thanks emma 

How are you these days?

odettex


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Good luck Odette   
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

Odette - I'm ok, a bit up and down emotionally, but I guess we all are.  This IF ride is a long and bumpy road!  You sound quite chilled about your forthcoming treatment or is that all a facade?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi everyone- in work today so can't stop x 

Oddette-nice to hear from you x


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

emmachoc

God, do I?

No, it's just that I've kind of lost the strengh to fight anymore and I'm going to accept as best as I can whatever happens or doesn't matter - cause it's out of my control.

I know I will have a child one day whether it be biological, doner or adopted.  I just want to be a mother to a child so that I can have a family and be a 'mum'.

I hope that you get the positive result that you so much deserve Emma 

odettexx


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

I know what you mean about having the strength to fight....IF is soooo draining, both emotionally and physically.  I really really do hope this cycle works our for you    XX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I feel like I've lost all my fight too! I'm not really down or anything just sort of given up an accepting that I don't think I'm gonna be a Mum! xxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

Oh Merse     big, big hugs XXXX


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

merse 

i know its a hard question when you want your own child, but would you consider doner?
It's the reality I'm facing if this next cycle doesn't work but I'm willing now after much crying to see some hope with this route.

odettexx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I would only consider it if it was family really and thats really only my sister and I don't think she would consider it and my DH just isn't interested in anything like that or adoption! Its no good one of you wanting it and not the other, also I just don't think I've got the strength to go down any of those routes. To be honest I just don't know what I want at the moment (apart from my baby that is!!) my head as usual is all over the place!
xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Merse


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanx for the hugs girls!  xxx


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi,
can I join you ladies on this thread please? I have had two failed IVF cycles at the Wessex in Southampton and am going for a third (ICSI because of my egg quality) in March/April. 
Thanks
Snicx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Snic and welcome I remember you from the Wessex thread! xxxx


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

welcome snic


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Welcome Snic! We know each other a bit from the Dorset thread - hi!

Odette - welcome back! Good luck with this next cycle - and try not to work too hard.

Merse - it's such a dilemma. But one you won't need to consider after that lovely frostie hits your innards, ok?

Emma - a monthly charge seems much more fair... but £60 a month Do they keep the embryos in a jewel-encrusted casket?  

Beach - how was work? 

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- work was busy and I've just finished dinner and cooked an orange cake so will tell you how it was later


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh lord - busy day for you Beach! I got home and Pete was cooking mince and tatties for dins - a Scots speciality!

Going to eat that and sink into a bath - my innards are making me tired today. I've so tried to avoid foods that wind them up, but they're still giving me gip. Roll on mat leave and a good belly!

xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- enjoy your dinner and bath....


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Evening my lovelies...............  ....no excuses for not checking in just very tired..

Odette - my dear Odette, I thought you were already in Spain and thats why you hadnt been posting,...hope you had a nice christmas...wow...you are getting yr place in line again for that big rollercoaster ride again...I wish you all the very best of luck, Its like all you ladies I always want the best for all of you and wish I had that wand to grant yr wishes..... ...let us know how you are getting on...will you have wireless in Spain then....xxxxxxxxxxxxxx 

Mir - Yes I do long days between 10-12 hours and it really makes me tired sometimes espec when we are busy as you are constantly on the pulse if you know what I mean....I love my job though and wouldnt want it any other way so never mind cant have everything....Mince and Tatties....my  ...fav...is there any left.... ....we are having spaghetti on toast later tonight.... ...Im doing a course tomorrow and stil swotting up for it....I know no excuses again...I wonder if i was this naughty at school....  
Hope we Rab is doing fine.....big sloppy ones to Pete too....xxxx

Roozie - Hope you are well, honey..and your absence is because you cant get to the keyboard...thinking of you.........xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx 

Pin -  ...out of sight but never mind...x

Beach - Hope work wasnt too bad today then, you certainly are busy...orange cake...mmm mmm mmm
,...what horrible weather outside bet you looking forward to Egypt.... .....we just got an answer to our complaint letter saying it was on file..bla...bla...etc...then today we have a msg on the phone saying that our letter was given to the Lead Nurse from the Clinical Matron...now I might be a little bit.. ...but that sounds like fobbing off to me..and a step down...they want us to come to the clinic for YET another chat about things...yeh sure we will make the 1 1/2 - 2 hours journey to yr clinic so that we can go over what we have done already...Do you really think they would pay the diesel?....honestly Beach I really hope you get what you really deserve this cycle,... ...they dont mess you around and you get treated like you shuld be treated, make sure you get first class treatment and dont let them away with anything...even an empty coffee machine.... ...hope you are well and speak to you soon...xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Merse - My friend.... ..dont know what to say except that I am thinking of you and Im here if you need a chat.... ...that this wee frostie is the one and you dont have to go through this anymore, we are all here for you,you know that supporting you all the way whatever you decide..xxxx 

Steph - Yet another scrabble Queen, have all you girlies got a book from Amazon...I feel like Im back at school sometimes.... ....Hope dh is keeping well,..take extra specia care...xxxxxxxxxx

Terry - Hope you are doing wel......lots of     ..coming yr way...

Ems - Our little PUPO Princess across the waves....hope you are keeping well....thinking of you sweetie..wish you all the best for the future.... 

Nics - Hows our other little princess doing....?...hope work isnt too bad....had a real bad day yesterday looking after an elderly woman with advanced Parkinsons...came home and drank myself into nearly oblivian..(well a few glasses)..It really makes me feel so humble and makes me look at my health etc..you know what I mean....met my anae for next week...and joked about Emla cream..... ......said please can I have sevo its so much nicer than isoflurane..... ......take care honey and all the best... 

Laura - my dear Laura....what are you up to now then?...not long till Jinemed eh?....just been to Family planning to collect OCP in readiness for April and it felt really alien being there...forgot what pill I had been on all those years ago.....!!!...they had to look up my docs....hows you honey?...hope you and Tim are friends.... ...take care... 

Welcom Snic....  

Swinny - My dear I really hope today was a good day for you.... ...cant remember if you are taking DHEA or not?....get that milk and protein down yr heed....anway what is the news...need to keep us informed you know.....lots of     ...coming yr way....xxxxxxxxxx 
By the way just wanted to say it is also early days so youve got plenty of time for the wee ones to catch up too...........   

Ok who have I forgotten then!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hello to everyone else and very,very sorry if ive missed you out.... 

As for me well you will see by my ticker that it will soon be D-day....had a really busy day yesterday like i said and looked after an elderly lady in the afternoon which really made me look at things...sometimes that happens at work...I got home and just felt really,really sad I dont know why apart from the obvious....had a few drinks then went to bed...really tired...had a bad overhang today....(not like me)!!
Anyway got a long study day tomorrow that I was supposed to read up for but havent done so yet...so will have to send this then get me study heed on.....
Hope you are all well ladies....take extra care...one day at a time...my FF...xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Forgot me...  .  But never mind. I would never manage such a long post myself.  You go girl... only 6 days till the big day... Fingers crossed.  

Hello guys...  Off tom so will do research and look into my options and need to get what refund I can from the Create.  May check the hfea helpline.  WAs also planning to check no win no fee stuff, but dh is not keen and is still considering Create as an option as cheaper than the Lister...   

I still somehow hope for a miracle.. Ain't I an optimist... Don't see myself in Brno as yet... Wander why is this as I also have days of bleak despair.  Yet somehow, I pick myself up, take my vits and supps and dhea and skip the rope 300 times ---not every day ---this... OK....

Laura - hope you are ok and not long to go as GAb says.  I think it's a better choice Jinamed...

Merse - I think you should give it another go... Maybe Jinamed, too?  

Maybe I should as well as I am supposed to have some Turkish blood in my veins ... Maybe 4-5 generations  back or so the story goes... Maybe there is no substance to it but it is often said in family jokes....

Mir - no constipation these days

Nick - how is you and the bump?  Some pics are in order methinks...

Odette - thx for the post on the other thread... Hope you are well and coping...    

Swinney - a folly dance for you.  Hope they are getting nice and juicy....   

Emma -     for your embies...

Who have I forgotten??

Rooz - hope the trio is not too naughty at this stage and you can manage    When are you expecting your special cargo now?  Is it any time or still some time to go? 

Wow - this is it methinks....


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Hello again,

Swinny - thank you so much for writing down all the supplement details a few pages ago - super helpful 

Everyone sounds like they are doing really well at moment with their latest tx and wish you all lots of    

Have my follow up 2moro  and then got an appointment for Jinemed the weekend after 

Apart from that have been working lots and getting very wet doing the dogs and horses.

Hello to anyone I've not come across before


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

Just a quickie as I'm shattered,  gotdrunk last night with my friend and struggled to get through the day so need to snuggle up in bed!  Not had chance to read back all the pages, will try tom.

Hope all of you okey dokey?

XXXX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi girlies, just got home! Hope everyones had a good day??
XXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girlies

Just a quick post from me to let you know how I went on today as my PC keeps crashing because of this weather.

Well all of your follie dances are doing the trick so thanks girls xxx

Everything seems to be going well, my follies are now 15mm, 14mm, 11mm and 10mm with about four that have remained at 7mm. I am so chuffed as they have grown just over 1mm each day. This is the furthest I have gotten and so I daren't allow myself any excitement yet. I have to go back again on Thursday, so fingers crossed until then.

Laura - Hope your poorly hangover head is better in the morning honey xx

Buggie - You are welcome, I hope it helps.

Gabs - Yes I am all DHEA uppped. I have been taking it since June last year so lets hope it does its stuff!! Did you manage to have a look at that site for Wheatgrass??

Odette - Hello, hope everything is good with you  

Em - Hope you're taking it nice and easy sweetie xx

Off to bed now as I am shattered.

Night night team PR
Love Sarah xxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Great for the follies Sarah....


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2008)

Sarah - Fantastic news on the follies.  Sending you lots more juicy follie vibes for Thursday    

Mir -   yes, I did wonder what they stored them in that makes it so expensive.  Mind you, as long as they look after them I don't mind.


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

*Sarah *- fantastic news about the follies  - hope they all continue to grow/all get to the same sort of size very soon - good luck for Thursday   

*Emma* -  hope the 2ww doesn't drive you too 

*Laura*  for your hangover

*Buggie* - good luck for follow-up  - what day are you going for Jinemed consult?

*Merse* - oooh February - not long then - I don't blame you for not wanting to pay any more for freezing- its such a rip-off when they charge you in that way  

*Inc *- good luck with having a productive day tomorrow - hope you manage to get some sense out of Create re refund and that your research brings a way forward   

*Gab* - good luck for study day, not long now till your lap! hope you will be taking plenty of time off after op to have a rest 

*Snic *- welcome to the thread  and good luck for March/April cycle   

*Odette *- Hi  good luck for your new cycle in Spanish clinic - really hope it works for you this time   

*Beach*  - plus  to anyone I have missed

I really enjoyed the acupuncture today, have felt very relaxed/sleepy ever since though so off to bed now - night night all 

Steph xxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2008)

Wow Steph - early night for you tonight?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello dears! 

Well typically, I was so wiped out I went to bed at 9-ish, then woke at 5 - can't manage more tha 8 hours. I just wish it was summer and I could walk the dogs.   I'm on lates, so what I'm doing up now is anyone's guess.

Sarah - brilliant about the follies - this sounds like a great cycle for you.

Steph - I didn't get on with acupuncture. I think I find it quite hard to relax! Maybe one day I'll chill out more... Amazingly early night for you!

Buggie - good luck with the follow-up today - hope they give you thorough feedback.

Inc - I always have constipation - pg or not! Always a struggle. Last night I felt my dinner wasn't going anywhere and it was so uncomfortable. It's all backed up I think!
Good luck with getting a refund. It really doesn't sound like they're going to play ball with that though. I think it might be a strain that you don't need right now, because they won't give you a refund without a big fight.

Gab - what are you studying? Must be hard to concentrate after a 12-hour shift.

Emma - how are you feeling? Test day looms ever nearer! Are you on Cyclogest? Or bum jabs? Hope you're feeling positively blooming!

Laura - hope you're all recovered now!

Nicks, Rooz - what's happening my darlings?

The rest of you - hello!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning 

Mir- you were up with the birds....

At work today so can't stop, just wanted to say hello  xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Morning girls!
Great news Sarah!!!  
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Darn! How did I miss you out Merse?  

How's it hanging?

xxx

Hi Beach! Oo, nasty, work...


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Mir I'm OK ta still in a tizz as to what or if to do next, after frostie that is! Perhaps I should stop thinking about it just go ahead with the frostie then decide after that What do you think? xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I always like a back-up plan! I like knowing what's going to happen next. But don't let the lack of a back-up plan stop you going for your FET - the sooner you do it, the better!

Get that frostie back and try to believe it will work I reckon.

Right - off to work! Better go early as i nearly got stuck in floods yest and have to go the long way...

Laters!

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Drive carefully!! Must go too!! xxx


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi everyone

Hope you are all well.

On my short lunchbreak at the moment.

Still got the pain in my side - me thinks its constipation and started to get tummy pains too. Sorry TMI

Hello to everyone

Sonia xx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi everyone!
sorry been a bit AWOL  
My mum is here staying so she keeps me off the computer.  
Still having pain in my abdo muscles (rectus methinks) Was so painful on Monday at work went to GP yesterday who said it might be at the top of my uterus and I needed a scan to rule out small bleed/fibroid. anyway he said he would ring my consultant. Rang him back 1130 and 1530 but receptionist said he hadn't got hold of him. anyway heard nothing more so phoned him (my cons) myself this am - he spoke to the GP yesterday at 1630 and GP hadn't bothered to phone me back!   There was me worrying all night!  
Am really really annoyed. GP finally phoned at lunchtime. Anyway nothing to worry about - they said they wouldn't seen much on a scan anyway and I think its all muscular.
So am having a few days off - its still hurting   trying Voltarol gel to rub in.
Glad for you Swins - great scan result - you must be so chuffed   Hope they keep doing their stuff  
Ems - well done - great frosties  
Odette - good to hear from you too hun!  
Snic(?) Welcome!  
Haven't heard from the Roozster but she should be 31 weeks today!  
Love to all my other friends    
Nicks


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Hello again everyone 

I won't mention names as it takes me years to remember everyone in my class at school!

Hope you are feeling better Nicks- hopefully R and R will help!

Hello Snic - I am from same clinic!

Had follow up today- Dr was actually lovely and after getting frustrated and building up all these questions to ask, it turned out to be a very informal session! 

Basically DH sperm count has improved greatly  Brazil nuts and things working wonders 

I am offically a poor responder now!   Low egg count could have been due apparently to 1) timing - but probably not on account of growth rate of follies, doesn't think monitoring was a prob 2) drugs- she doesn't think I responded well to long protocol puregon etc... or could have been 3) me - but apparently not PCOS. FSH 9 I think - which is apparently rather high for my age- lots of follies 7 18+ mm, 11 medium sized and some small but only 3 eggs 
Solution- a different style of ICSI/ IVF - short with menopur etc.. instead of the ones before.  

So it was all in all a mixed kind of result, but fortunately answered all Q's and we are feeling more positive! 

Hopefully will be able to fit in another cycle in the near future!

Stephjoy - Jinemed appointment next Sunday to see how things compare.

Anyway, better go and do some planning....

  to everyone


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

Just having a sneaking post from work.  

Emma - How are you feeling my love?   

Inc - Any decisions yet?  

Merse - yep lets get that little one out the freezer and in the warm!  

Mirra - So you swimming home?  

Nicks - Nasty..my friend had loads of pain in preg but it was all her bones and muscles.. nothing serious although that prob doesn't help now does it

Rooz - ?  

Buggie - Great you got another appointment.  

Beach - you aright chicken?

Steph - Not long til consult now.    I'm so hoping for positive news.  

sarah - Still dancing for you!!     

Right who have I missed?

I'm ok, comp was playing up so not sure I will get on later but will do my best to get on and at least scrab!!

X


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Just to say that I have done some research price wise of 3 fertility clinics ie Create vs LFC where Ceate does egg collection and Lister.  Prices are on natural ivf thread.  

Rang lfc today to find out the cost of cyst aspiration .  It 's £ 500.  Got £ 950 of refund from geeta out of £2067 inclusive of drugs.  This cycle has cost me £ 1117 wasted + if I need cyst aspiration as above + scan to establish whether I need it £200, it will turn out costly... But even £1117 on its own is quite a bit.  

The total cost at the Create so far £4200.  Could have done one decent ivf /icsi go at the LIster exluding meds without waiting 4 bloody months to see Geeta.  Llister's Icsi is £4300 + meds on top, consultation and so on... Dont' have that kind of money...after paying 10 k at the ARGC...  Both my finances and my age are against me big time...


Merse - if you are cycling thought it would be useful for you to know the prices....

Still no decisions my end... For the first time I am losing hope.  I had hope for the previous 2 cycles at Geeta's somehow. Also LFC told me as I pushed it that they don't allow people to cycle with cysts unless they do a blood test ie E2 and if E2 is high they don't proceed. V. interesting finding...It was 31 Dec 15.00 hrs hence I didn't get the blood test I suppose...Don't know whether I would have got it even if it wasn't 31 st Dec.  

A lady sent me a message saying that she got a free cycle at the ARGC after having no eggs at egg collection, which is like an admission of guilt.  Interesting....

Had a massive row with dh last night ... I was really, really nasty to dh... told him I hate him and all sorts...And I did feel it at the time, which scares me...the intensity of my emotions...

Anyhooo....hope you are all well.


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

I don't know what to say Incon, I have had the same senario today so know what you are going through.  Sorry about you and your husband - I hope you patch it up before bedtime tonight. 

I can't believe what happened to me today and I'm really upset 

I went to have my scan today (£70) before starting my third round of IVF to go aboard.  It's to check if everything is ok (no cysts etc) when the dr told me that he could spot a number of cysts on my right ovary -  He then told me to have another scan with another dr (costing £200) who was a specialist in scanning. So I had a second opinion and the dr said told me the same.

I was puzzled as three months ago I had a laparoscopy at the Hammersmith to sort out whatever had to be sorted inside, they cut my left tube because they thought fluid in the tube might be affecting my IVF attempts .  So what I'm angry about is why the hospital failed to tell me that I had the cysts.  They have always put a question mark on it hence the laparoscopy to look and deal with any problems.  What this means now is that I cannot go ahead with IVF until I get these cysts dealt with,  which means another wait to see the dr and then another wait to get a procedure done (whether it be another lapascopy or to drain it, like Incon (cyst aspiration), which has to be done prior to starting an IVF cycle because it soon starts filling again.

I do not understand why the Hammersmith didn't deal with this and now I have wasted yet another six months to year waiting to have this hydro.

What is wrong with all these clinics - I even went aboard to get a second opinon and although they advised me to cut my last remainng tube they didn't mention any cysts.

I have come home tonight distraught, my husband is away and I don't have anyone to talk to hence me loading this e-mail to you all.

I feel so bad that this is happening to me and that I always having bad news shoved at me.  I thought when I was in there that the universe was saying to me 'give up odette', you're doomed, stop trying to do IVF, it isn't going to happen to you'.  

Stupid cow that I would think that it would go smoothly. 

odette (losing hope fast)


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Odette - what 's the size of the cysts?  I was able to get rid of my cysts last year by using primulat.  I have still got some from last year and intend to use them and will then get scanned.  If the cysts are not gone will aspirate.  Prices differ - ARGC charges £350, LFC - £500, Lister - £150 + £180 if u are not a patient - Scan if needed £ 150.  Tel:  020 7323 9742 - ask for Rod Irwin for further info.  If you have the results of your scans, you won't need to have it done again.  

Hope this helps.  Sorry to hear mate... It's always when one thinks there is nothing else to go wrong, sth nasty happens...  Why would you have to wait for another 6 months if you sort out the cysts with aspiration?


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi Concs

Thanks for all your info.

Well I have an appointment on the 2oth Feb at the Hammersmith (follow-up from my 5th Nov op) and then I guess I could go privatly instead of waiting on the NHS.

One of my cysts is pretty big (71mm x 44mmx29mm, volume 47ml.?

What is primulat? a drug?

How are you today?  Did you call the HFEA?


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Odette -  ...do the cysts cause any pain at all...have you emailed spain to let them know what your doc said...Im really sorry Odette...what about another opinion even or like Inc said taking medication surely you shouldnt have to wait another 6 months even the NHS waiting lists are not that long surely....take care....xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Inc - Sorry...honey didnt mean to miss you out...glad you are feeling positive onwards and upwards as they say...xxxx

Just wanted to send....Ems some.....      

and Sarah a little...       for you....take extra special care too...xxxxxxxxxx...will investigate that website at weekend thks...xxx

Well study day went well...gained skills in looking after people who are critically ill...... ....usually Id just call Nics...... 

anyway last day tomorrow...then lots of sleep me thinks sorry no more personals....hope everyone is well and catch up with you all soon....love and luck....Gab..xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi chaps!

So sorry to hear of your trials, Odette and Inc - how bloody awful for you both.

Inc - it's natural that you're feeling strong emotions - it's all so frustrating, and by the sounds of it he's being pretty inflexible. I think he needs to give you a free rein on at least one cycle - let you choose what you do and where you go.

Odette - how frustrating, particularly as you were gearing up for another go. I'd give Inc's suggestion a whirl and see if the cysts went away. I thought cysts were monthly things and burst when you had a period? But I know so little about these things.

Nicks - hello! Sorry to hear you're in pain. I keep getting pulled muscle feelings in my ovaries - it gets you down when you're not quite sure what the pains are.

Laura - amazingly, last night I went past FOUR cars all broken down in the flood water in about 100 yards, all in my wee Daewoo Matiz, and Dana the daewoo got me through. I think they must have all been going too fast through the deep water - typical men in their big cars! I went really slow keeping the revs high, and just about made it. How was work?

Buggie - short protocol is much less onerous. You'll prefer it I should think - you get answers much quicker. And if you do go to the Jinemed you'll have scans every two days, so you'll know what's happening all the time.

Sonia - it could be your diverticulum! It is with me, anyway. Family history of it - it's agony.

Gab - sleep well! I'm turning in in a mo - I got up FAR too early this morning, and I've got a good book on the go.

Hello to everyone else!

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Inc and Odette  
Odette - does sound a big cyst to have just 'appeared'. Maybe it will go naturally in a month?  
Inc - its all so expensive isnt' it and you are hardly getting value for money.  
Still abdo pain.   Hope it doesn't stay for the rest of the time. but if it does well i still feel lucky to be here  
Mirra - go Dana! 
Off to the hosp tomorrow with IUI friend who's HCG levels are still climbing v slowly but nothing viable in uterus. Need to rule out ectopic. Busman's holiday for me  
Chat soon
xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm home and had a bath and some wine and a big bowl of sausages, mash and onions! Food makes me happy!  Booked all my leave at work today so have fewlong weekend and a week off in March and April to look forward too.  My head feels like scrambled egg today.  I'm not sure I want to go ahead with Jimened.  Its not going to work, I only produced 2 eggs last time.. half from before, what will I get this time?? Then thought bite the bullet and go with my sister and just got an IM from someone telling me how confusing it is for a child when the donor is a close relative and another IM from a girl who just had babe from sisters eggs... god so confusing.  I'm terrible with choices.    My head feels screwed up.  

Mirra - Glad you home safe.  Work was poo as usual.. still nearly the weekend!

Nicks- Hope your friend not got an ep... not nice.. but at least they have caught it early so won't rupture.    Have you texted Roozie??

Terry - Forgot you earlier..  

Inc and Odette - Hope your bits all sort themselves out.


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Laura -    

Emma    

Odette - primulat re tablets you take twice daily.... For 3 cm cyst I took them for 3 wks last yr at the uch.  Have just dug up my papers.... 

Gab - good to hear u had a good day on your course...

Head spinning from figures...


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Get the consultation over with, and then see what you think - you don't have to make a decision yet, birdie.
When you've been to the consult then you'll know if you like them or not, and more importantly if you trust them.

Mmmn, sausages and mash! What beggie bangers do you use?

Agh, Nicks - sounds like a bad day tomorrow. Hope you're ok with it.

xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mmmm  cauldron lincolnshire veggie bangers... delicious.  And loads of fried onions!  

I wish I could fast forward til all the decisions were made and its all over.  Maybe I should put all the options in a hat! What do you think.

What happens if I get to turkey and I have a cyst!!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Stop jinxing yourself!  

What ifs get you precisely nowhere apart from the nuthouse. Believe nothing - just think of all the R&R you're going to treat yourself to and focus on that. Let them worry about the tx.

It's not a ever-decreasing thing necessarily - you could easily get four, six, even eight eggs this time. You'll have given your body a good few months' rest - you're giving yourself the best chance.

Pete swears by tomato soup, BTW! A bowl a day for two weeks for the chaps before they have to give over their seeds for planting. Google it!

Anyhoo, I now have to pile into bed and try and get eight hours.

Smell ya later, girls!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Laura g- get a scan - also if you are on bcp you won't have a cyst as ovaries will be quiet....


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

yes i'll be on pill so thats one thing not to worry about!

I wish I didn't think as much.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2008)

Odette -  sorry to hear about your cyst sweetie.  I had a couple of cysts on my first tx (I think they were about 22mm each) and the clinic (ACU @ UCH) did some blood tests to check if they were reacting to my hormones (can't remember what they exactly checked for).  Anyhow, the result was that they were just benign cysts (not sure that's the correct terminology!) and I was allowed to start stimming.  I did ask what would have happend if they had been hormonal cysts and the doc said they would have aspirated them and I could have continued to stim that same cycle.  I was also taking progynova leading up to my scan, so it shows that even progynova can't guarantee that you won't get cysts.

Sarah - Good luck to day hun      Hope they're big and juicy   

Inc -    Sorry to hear you're in such turmoil at the moment.  I admire your determination    

Nickster - Glad you're ok - we were all getting worried    Sorry to hear that you're in pain though  

Roozter - Hope you're ok   

Hi to everyone else.

As for me, I have absolutely no symptoms whatsoever...no sore boobs.....not pulling......no twinges.....no shooting pains......no bl**dy nothing!!  My movements are so regular it's scary...in fact, it's 10:30am here and I've been three times already this morning    Obviously the cyclogest is affecting me differently this time.  Not really feeling that hopeful but refuse to get down about it as I'm determined that IF won't lead me into a big black hole again.  

Love to you all XXXX


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home this way............

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=125440.new#new


----------

